# Hobbytown USA Parking Lot Racing 2006



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Here you go Jeff at your request now we are set, we just have to get dates


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Let's see some Bombers out there!


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

:thumbsup: BOMBER :thumbsup: BOMBER :thumbsup: BOMBER :thumbsup: BOMBER :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Are we going to have hydroplane bomber?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Jay. I just finished my Viper, I thought we already had this discussion, and I have a Saleen in the works.


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey gang, even if we all run together, what ever body style, I will run a bomber body
(even if I putt a clear wing on it) it will be a bomber style, cuda, mustang etc
I cant wait to race in the lot
Mike


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> Thanks Jay. I just finished my Viper, I thought we already had this discussion, and I have a Saleen in the works.


 I'm running a GT-40 with a wing and will probably have a Lotus as well. Sick of the stupid TC bodies. Yea I know they have aero, but I don't think I've gotten to the point were I can tell the difference yet. Add more wing!!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Guys Lets Get On The Same Page...just Tell Me What Body To Run....i'm Still Looking For The Flamed Out Pacer Body.....dave


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Tires are here!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ghoulardi said:


> Tires are here!


 FREAKIN FANTASTIC....THANKS ROSS....ARE YOU GOING TO BRING THEM FRIDAY?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Summer schedule*

2006 Summer Schedule

May 7, 21, 28
June 11, 18, 25
July 9, 16, 23 
August 6, 13, 20, 27
September 10, 17, 24

Track opens at 10:00. Sign ups close at 11:30. Racing at 12:00.

Electric Classes Only 6 minute heats and mains

1/10 Touring Car stock motors, any body

Mini Cooper stock motors and mod motors. Both will run together, but will be scored separately.

1/10 Bombers pre 1980 American passenger car or pickup bodies. Stock motors. Any chassis you can get a body on with the wheels under the body.

1/18 Mini Trucks. Will run 18T's and Mini T's separately if there are enough. Any motor any battery.

1/18 Onroad cars


Any other electric class with 3 entries.

Brushless motors and LiPo batteries in Mini trucks only.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, it sure looks like a class for everybody! Good.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Spoke too soon. Where's the boats? And the Take offs for them?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

guys we have had the take offs in stock for a while now at the shop


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> guys we have had the take offs in stock for a while now at the shop


 Do you have them with the Lime green rims?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> Do you have them with the Lime green rims?


 
Umm no just white, picky picky lol


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

are you coming mitch?


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> are you coming mitch?


 Plannin on it. After the torture treatment today, I should be okay for tomorrow night.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Cool see ya there!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I can also start putting my parking lot racer together. Got all the bling I need.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

you should trade in some bling for an airbag.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I have a plutonium air bag deployment system. It doubles as a weapon down the straight.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

you're going to hurt yourself.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ready, are you*

My parking lot car has been ready for four months, Mitch what exactly have you been doing with this time off, working on cars is not apparent.

GABE


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

insaneriders said:


> My parking lot car has been ready for four months, Mitch what exactly have you been doing with this time off, working on cars is not apparent.
> 
> GABE


 Really getting to know it!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Track set up*

I'd just like to add that track set up starts around 8:30 - 9:00. Help with set up is ALWAYS welcome. Might even have doughnuts! 


Indeed...


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys,

I dont know if you guys have seen the new Tamiya RWD Sedan? Awesome choice of bodies, not the regular hum drum sedans...... Dirt simple pan car type suspension which always works well outdoors. ITs catching on in other parts of the country and -YES_you can run it on CS27's!!! Could be a SUPER FAST, great handling and BUDGET mnded class. I am sure Steve could bring them in.

Heres a pic of it and information: http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58367


btw-the kits $109.00 and doesnt appear to be in need of any hop-ups.

Ray


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I got one of those $100 Tamiya cars. I think it was called a mini cooper. I was not all that impressed!

Indeed...


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

ghoulardi said:


> I got one of those $100 Tamiya cars. I think it was called a mini cooper. I was not all that impressed!
> 
> Indeed...


You never ran your Cooper. How do you know how it runs. When we ran them at Berea, with ROAR stock motors, the four of us that ran them regularly usually ran enough laps to qualify into the TC A main.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> I dont know if you guys have seen the new Tamiya RWD Sedan? Awesome choice of bodies, not the regular hum drum sedans...... Dirt simple pan car type suspension which always works well outdoors. ITs catching on in other parts of the country and -YES_you can run it on CS27's!!! Could be a SUPER FAST, great handling and BUDGET mnded class. I am sure Steve could bring them in.
> 
> Ray


As long as the Mad Mechanic Stu doesn't get ahold of one.:jest:


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

oh yeah, let me at it! I need another 9-wheeled blue & white travelin' machine :freak: 

I'll even bring my STOCK Mini Cooper if anyone else wants to play. Stock except for oil shocks and bearings. It's even got the Tamiya ESC, factory tires and silver can motor. Although I may upgrade to the aluminum knucks for the HT demo derby, I mean race.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Come On Joey!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bump!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey Mr. T! Did HT ever get my assoc. shock kits in?


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Vcs*

Nice work Associated, now they leak from the top instead of the bottom! 

GABE


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

ghoulardi said:


> Hey Mr. T! Did HT ever get my assoc. shock kits in?


dont know ross didnt work this week i am in school now as well as working stupid hours LOL


----------



## bigcheese (May 25, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I want to fit in some parking lot racing with your clan this summer. Just wondering if electric is available?
Also, Any set up tips for TC on asphalt?

Thanks!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ghoulardi said:


> Hey Mr. T! Did HT ever get my assoc. shock kits in?


 HEY ROSS,I CAN'T FIND THE SHOCK KITS ANYWHERE...SORRY MAN....DAVE


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

Gabe, wont be buying your touring car, thanks anyway.

dan medved


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tc4*

No problem Dan, it was 150 for the rolling chasis and servo, 180 with all the spare parts. After seeing all the parts, it would have been worth it.

GABE


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

bigcheese said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I want to fit in some parking lot racing with your clan this summer. Just wondering if electric is available?
> Also, Any set up tips for TC on asphalt?
> ...


If you get here early, you can tap into the extension cord that runs the timing computer, but there's only so much juice the circuit can handle. Best to bring a car battery and run your chargers off that. A pit table and canopy or umbrella is a good idea, too. Early arrival also lets you help with setting up the track and that means you're one of the good guys :thumbsup: 

As far as setup goes, a little extra ride height, softer springs, and the Take-Off tires seems to be the hot ticket, but it depends on the car you're running. Keeping it off the boards is the best advice


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*Mini Coopers?*

Time to bring 'em out again? I drove my stocker around today and had a blast.

I'm gonna run this up the flagpole and see if anyone cares to salute:

Mini Cooper Spec class:

Silver can motor, one per vehicle  
TEU-01B ESC or $50 limit
no matched packs, possible Spec pack: HobbyTown/Trinity 2000 mAh LiveWire pack, $12.99
$20 limit on steering servo, transmitter & receiver open
"mini" size tires only, inserts open
shocks/springs open
ball bearings and alloy knuckles allowed, Tamiya hop-ups such as ball diff and sway bars allowed, other mods at race director's discretion.

This rule set allows some experimentation while keeping costs reasonable. Since the Cooper now comes with the TEU-01B ESC and still only costs $99.99, anyone with an extra receiver can build a spec racer for very little cash and have some fun. Not all the hop-ups are necessary; you can have one going for $129.06 plus tax:

99.99 Cooper
11.49 servo
12.99 battery
4.59 paint for the body

If you don't have a spare receiver, buy a Magnum Sport for $45 and subtract the cost of the servo, and you're still barely over $160. Another $12 gets you some Boca bearings. 

You've got a complete car for about the same price as a GTX speed control. Add some oil-filled shocks if you really want to be high-tech.

There's a reason this kit has been around so long. It's a lot of fun for the money! Let's run 'em, and I promise to leave Twinkie on the sidelines.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

rules stink.


----------



## CobraSvt98 (Dec 20, 2005)

Stink is as Stink does. :freak:


----------



## bigcheese (May 25, 2005)

Stu - Thanks for the good advice.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

wanted to make sure I could find this quote again.

What are the rules regarding flame throwers and spiked hubcaps?


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Mitch, flame throwers are limited to 50,000 btu and can only be mounted in the rear of your car, spikes can not be longer than 3 inches
see you outside
Mike


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey cepaw, come out and race the Finale!!!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Gotta dial down the flame thrower a few thousand BTU and file my spikes then.

We running 1 or 2 turn motors? And how many? Are the races going to be 30 or 45 min.s. And does the car really have to be painted pink and purple?

These are questions that must be answered!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

So what are the popular classes outside? I have a purpose built 4wd rubber tire car I wouldnt mind shaking the cobwebs off this summer. Mini coopers are dirt cheap new or even used.

Ray


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

uhhh dumb question, but where will we be running? At HT? Perhaps I'll make it out once or twice.

Thanks,
~Brian G.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

We set the track up int he parking lot right infront of the store cant miss us .

Don


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

TC stock and mini truck is all we ran last summer.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Righteous*

That's all you got beat at last summer! BAMMMM!

GABE


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I actually got my car almost together. Just need some plutonium wing nuts and virgin rubber white walls and away we go. If I can just keep the spring winder from snapping....


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Ray, bring a TC or a Mini Cooper, you'll find a race as long as I'm there. Bob and Don both run Coopers, too, and there's no shortage of mini trucks.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HEY GUYS,IS IT MAY 7TH YET  .....PARKING LOT!PARKING LOT!PARKING LOT!PARKING LOT!PARKING LOT!PARKING LOT!PARKING LOT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...DAVE


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Ya know ?*

Ya know the best thing about racin in the parkin lot? Its that Jeff's all the way on the other side of the track!!!:jest:


Indeed...


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

now I'll have to move my pit, you'll never hear me coming!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

nitrojeff said:


> now I'll have to move my pit, you'll never hear me coming!


Never hear you coming...............I find THAT hard to believe:jest: , besides there isn't enough room for the Margarita :roll: stand on the other side of the track.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> Never hear you coming...............I find THAT hard to believe:jest: , besides there isn't enough room for the Margarita :roll: stand on the other side of the track.


 Remeber Jeff, I like my Margaritas real. None of this cheap frozen, pre mix stuff and plenty of Patrone silver!!!!!!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

What type of pinion for the parking lot? TC4 w/ whatever the spur gear is that comes on it (48? 64?) I have no clue! It's blue and shinny though! And Bob you will be happy to know I plan on putting carbon to the concrete!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

MAD1 said:


> What type of pinion for the parking lot? TC4 w/ whatever the spur gear is that comes on it (48? 64?) I have no clue! It's blue and shinny though! And Bob you will be happy to know I plan on putting carbon to the concrete!


very small chards?


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> now I'll have to move my pit, you'll never hear me coming!


Never hear you comming :lol: :lol: 

yea right a deaf person could hear you coming jeff :jest: 

Don


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

now you guys are gettin' it
HEY ROSS....YOUR CHARGER IS BEEPING !!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> What type of pinion for the parking lot? TC4 w/ whatever the spur gear is that comes on it (48? 64?) I have no clue! It's blue and shinny though! !


Just to confuse everyone that's been running foams all winter, depending on the motor I ran around a 7.0 FDR. The TC3 came with a 48 pitch 72 tooth spur gear. I don't know about the TC4. For outdoors I would stay away from 64 pitch gears, a couple of big grains of sand could wipe out a 64 pitch gear in half a heartbeat.



MAD1 said:


> And Bob you will be happy to know I plan on putting carbon to the concrete!


There is a REAL racer among us!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> now you guys are gettin' it
> HEY ROSS....YOUR CHARGER IS BEEPING !!!


 Hysterical


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Yep, that's what I figured out. I knew I had these 48 pitch pinions for some reason. Good point about the grit and gear pitch.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

*Is this right Bob*

Just to confuse everyone that's been running foams all winter, depending on the motor I ran around a 7.0 FDR. The TC3 came with a 48 pitch 72 tooth spur gear. I don't know about the TC4. For outdoors I would stay away from 64 pitch gears, a couple of big grains of sand could wipe out a 64 pitch gear in half a heartbeat.


The 7.0 FDR is Final Drive Ratio? So something like a 25-26 pinon? My rithamatik puts the TC4 at around 7.20 or 6.92


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

MAD1 said:


> Just to confuse everyone that's been running foams all winter, depending on the motor I ran around a 7.0 FDR. The TC3 came with a 48 pitch 72 tooth spur gear. I don't know about the TC4. For outdoors I would stay away from 64 pitch gears, a couple of big grains of sand could wipe out a 64 pitch gear in half a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> The 7.0 FDR is Final Drive Ratio? So something like a 25-26 pinon? My rithamatik puts the TC4 at around 7.20 or 6.92



That makes a rollout around 1.4


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> The 7.0 FDR is Final Drive Ratio? So something like a 25-26 pinon? My rithamatik puts the TC4 at around 7.20 or 6.92


Yep, you got it. Rubber tire racers use FDR instead of roll out because rubber tires don't change size enough to change roll out enough to worry about.

Spur/Pinion*Transmission Ratio=Final Drive Ratio


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Hay guys

Anyone looking for a TC3 .

My son has his up for sale in the swap section check out the listing by Marlborochippy if interested.

Don


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

*Patrick Swayze*

All Gaters,

I sent an e-mail regarding our summer plans. If you did not receive it, and you would like to, please send an email request for it to me via:

[email protected]

Once I have your email address, you will be added in my contacts for future topics that we'll discuss via email.

Thanks,

- Chris


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

My car is going to be super light this season. Hopefully i can keep it on the ground. Hey maybe even off the walls. AAAAAAAAHhhh thats my dreams OHHHHHHH YAAA


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Jeff use oyur label maker and make one that says MUSHROOMHEAD oh ya


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, I barely avoided major disaster. My basement flooded out a bit. Water was 2/3rds the way up on my basement window right by my bench. Damp, but no submersed RC gear.

Party Pants, you are going down, even if I have to put you in the wall myself!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

partyplatedave said:


> Jeff use oyur label maker and make one that says MUSHROOMHEAD oh ya


More time with spelling less time with R/C


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

MAD1 said:


> Party Pants, you are going down, even if I have to put you in the wall myself!!!


pants going down?! This is a family forum!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey what number shock pistons should I use in my associated shocks for outdoor. I need some suspension tips pleeeez. Stu you are going down. So are you Mitch cus you are too sissy.hahahaha. OH YA


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> Hey what number shock pistons should I use in my associated shocks for outdoor. I need some suspension tips pleeeez. Stu you are going down. So are you Mitch cus you are too sissy.hahahaha. OH YA


 Use #88


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

bob-sorry I posted in the wrong forum. Power is no big deal. I should have a prototype generator coming in soon thats 1kw with a 12v 8 amp output with a tiny 65cc engine!! I wont make many races anyways, but wanted to be prepared.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

MAD1 said:


> Use #88


???????? For the associated threaded shock kist there are only #1 #2 and #3. Which one of those should I use. :freak:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> ???????? For the associated threaded shock kist there are only #1 #2 and #3. Which one of those should I use. :freak:


 HEY DAVID,I THINK #3 IN FRONT & #2 IN REAR OR IT MIGHT BE THE OTHER WAY I'M NOT SURE.....CAN ANYONE SAY WHICH IT IS....DAVE


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Definitely the higher number in the front. Inside we run 3/2, f/r, but it would not surprise me to see 2/2 or 2/1 for rubber tire.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

I run #2's all around.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I use the 88's like he said :tongue: 



Indeed...


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> ???????? For the associated threaded shock kist there are only #1 #2 and #3. Which one of those should I use. :freak:


 Like those guys know what they are talking about. I would have expected you to run some wild active suspension.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Nitro. Did you and Marty have fun in the dirt? Did you run electric or Nitro?


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hey Nitro*

Don't know when I'll see you, but do you want some 18T stuff, cheap.

3 battery packs, new in wrapper buds tires, speedo, couple stock motors, shock springs,

got some ran once rubber tires for TC ranging from 28 to 36 shore, takeoff variety.

TC 4 A arms, battery hold down and awesome Pdub bumper. Talkin 5 to ten bucks for most items.

GABE


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

insaneriders said:


> Don't know when I'll see you, but do you want some 18T stuff, cheap.
> 
> 3 battery packs, new in wrapper buds tires, speedo, couple stock motors, shock springs,
> 
> ...


 I might be interested in the TC4 crap


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Insano, no thank you. Sounds like stuff that would just sit in my pit box. 
and boy did we have fun!!! The RC18T actually was landing the TRIPLE!! Other than that it was pretty much like always, filthy dirty, and I came home with 7 broken trucks!!!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Mitch*

I might sell it to you. Thinking. Nope, you never go to the track.

GABE


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Theres a few XXXS going to be running at HT USA this summer right? Well-I did a little reseach and found some general set-up things that should help. First is to run Losi brown grease in the front diff and make it really tight. The rear diff just build it normal with Stealth lube, but set it looser than on carpet-but not Loose!! For shocks use the #56 pistons (Reddish orange) with 40 wt Losi oil in both front and rear. I am going to run probably 17.5 (Green) springs in the front and something a step softer in the back. Roll centers and camber links will follow HOdges Reedy set-up form a couple years ago.

hope this helps,
Ray


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I will run #3 in front and #2 in rear. But I am still stuck on droop. I hate it. Hey I got an brand new Ice for freeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I traded my old novak for an Ice. Now I know why Jeff likes them. Oh in my shocks 40 weight all around right?? Can some1 tell me a good setup. I am lost. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

whats up guys... Am i to assume that the xxxs is better for outdoor racing than a tc3 because of the sealed drivetrain or are they about even. Are their any advantages to eigther car for parking lot racing... i ask because i now have both  thanks...


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

losiman2 said:


> whats up guys... Am i to assume that the xxxs is better for outdoor racing than a tc3 because of the sealed drivetrain or are they about even. Are their any advantages to eigther car for parking lot racing... i ask because i now have both  thanks...


Run Losi for the reasons you stated. Sealed drivetrain and "maybe" easier to drive on pavement than a shaft car.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tc3*

Blue front spring Silver Rear, or which ever is heavier in the front. 40 weight number 2 piston, Take off 27 tires, Droop about 2 mm rise in the front and 3 mm rise of chasis in the rear. Camber links lookin for zero camber gain when you push on one side of the car with the wheels turned. 

Most critical thing Dave, If your car sucks pull it off the track and quit bashing it into the boards. And ask Bob for some help.

GABE


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Blue front spring Silver Rear, or which ever is heavier in the front. 40 weight number 2 piston, Take off 27 tires, Droop about 2 mm rise in the front and 3 mm rise of chassis in the rear. Camber links looking for zero camber gain when you push on one side of the car with the wheels turned.


In addition:

2° kickup
2° anti-squat
3° rear toe
0° front tow A small amount of toe out will make the car turn in better, but it won't be as stable in a straight line. A small amount of toe in will make the car more stable in a straight line, but it will not turn in as well and scrubs a small amount of speed. 
0° or 2° caster

David, you also have a PM.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob, Tell me if you got that email because my email doesnt tell if I sent a message or not. well my email is [email protected] thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

insaneriders said:


> Blue front spring Silver Rear, or which ever is heavier in the front. 40 weight number 2 piston, Take off 27 tires, Droop about 2 mm rise in the front and 3 mm rise of chasis in the rear. Camber links lookin for zero camber gain when you push on one side of the car with the wheels turned.
> 
> Most critical thing Dave, If your car sucks pull it off the track and quit bashing it into the boards. And ask Bob for some help.
> 
> GABE


I thought it was red springs in front, silver back, 3 piston front, 2 in back.
Gabe, you runnin bombers


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

David,

You have to remember setup is kind of a personal thing. It is dependent on equipment type, driving style and personal preferences. A set up from anyone is only a starting point that needs to be fine tuned for yourself.

Mails on the way. Let me know if you don't get it.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I got it. Thanx. I would print it but I am going to the library to print it. Use there ink. :dude: Ya i understand different people like there cars feel to feel comfortable for them. Thanks for the help everyone. :wave: you guys rock. Now only if my driving did :freak:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

insaneriders said:


> I might sell it to you. Thinking. Nope, you never go to the track.
> 
> GABE


 I never did like you


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Jeff, you runnin take offs this year????


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*You miss me though*

I know you can't stand to be with out me, sung by Mariah Carey in the background. Seriously, you would have to come to the track, let me know and I'll bring it next Friday.

GABE


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Jeff, I am taking your advice. No bomber. I found a sweet 2nd generation eclipse body on ebay. :dude: :dude:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I use barry baker's set-up for my tc3 but w/a front one way instead of a spool


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Barry*

You use a pay another driver to race your car set up. Its always faster that way. Don't worry my car is faster when Goetz drives it.

GABE


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Matt the cat can eat you all w/my car


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

insaneriders said:


> I know you can't stand to be with out me, sung by Mariah Carey in the background. Seriously, you would have to come to the track, let me know and I'll bring it next Friday.
> 
> GABE


 Coming home on the Red Eye. If I'm awake...I'll stop up.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

What difference does a one way diff make?????


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh also how many mm body should i get for my tc3. I mean what fits it. I have never bought a body before.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

partyplatedave said:


> Oh also how many mm body should i get for my tc3. I mean what fits it. I have never bought a body before.


190mm


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> What difference does a one way diff make?????


Something about brakes


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

partyplatedave said:


> What difference does a one way diff make?????


 
Read what I sent you. It's in there.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Robertw321 said:


> 190mm


would 200 mm work????


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

partyplatedave said:


> would 200 mm work????


A 220mm body will fit, but it's 5mm (just over 3/16") too wide per side. The Parma bodies we use for the Bomber class are 200mm so they will fit like them.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the help Bob. Just remember, I am still learning. I didnt like my cuda body cus if you went arent a corner you would hit every corner. wooooops :drunk:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah It Was The Body :thumbsup:


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

*the body hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha*

:thumbsup: Yeah it was the body :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

absolutely the body


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Don't worry PP. I just blew up my GTX ESC trying to finish my car off!


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah the body....the body behind the radio.....


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

YOU MEAN I COULD HAVE SAVE ALL THE TIME TALKING AND JUST GOT A 190MM BODY?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

cepaw, you ready to race? you in the new house?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

DAVON said:


> Yeah It Was The Body :thumbsup:


Thanks!! I still need to work on my driving.... I MEAN IT WAS THE BODY :dude: :dude:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

cepaw said:


> Yeah the body....the body behind the radio.....


SUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRREEEE


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> Thanks!! I still need to work on my driving.... I MEAN IT WAS THE BODY :dude: :dude:


 REALLY,AND HERE I THOUGHT EVERYTHING WOULD HAVE BEEN SOLVED WITH JUST A BODY CHANGE...


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

hey Jeff, I will be ready to race, cant wait to get out there
see you guys soon
Mike


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey Mike it's Tom give me a call I may have a really smokin deal on a pro 4 with a butt load of extras and hop-ups . give me a call 216-534-6822 :wave:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

ghoulardi said:


> Matt the cat can eat you all w/my car


 And I can beat all of you(including matt the cat) with my own car LOL! Love and miss you guys! As I am back at hobbytown now alot more and not being a vampire at the airport, I will see you guys but most likely will not be able to run. Maybe steve will let me sneek out for a few laps! LOL


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

vn1500 said:


> Hey Mike it's Tom give me a call I may have a really smokin deal on a pro 4 with a butt load of extras and hop-ups . give me a call 216-534-6822 :wave:


so what are/did you get?


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

You'll just have to come out friday and race some c-dan to find out won't you now??? :tongue:


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*I wanna race*

I'll be there Friday. Racing 1/12 scale. Can you feel that? 

BAMMMMMMMMMM


GABE


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey have you guys seen those integy alloy setup board that has a laser tweak built into it. Are those any good cus i might bid on it if there is no complaint. :dude: :dude:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

*that's a bam?*

I can hardly feel it, it's more like a biff.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Holy crap. Racing is comin up. This idiot I bought parts from is taking forever to ship it.


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey guys, are there any bombers left out there ?
David needs a wing I guess
Jeff whats up ?
no Tom...
Just me and Dave
come on bombers......


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

If you quit cryin I will run two classes.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> If you quit cryin I will run two classes.


 HEY IF YOU TRY RUNNING TWO CLASSES YOU'LL BE CRYING   ...YOU HAVE ENOUGH TROUBLE WITH ONE CLASS.....MIKE THERE WILL BE MORE THAN JUST US :thumbsup: .....DAVE


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I already painted a viper and have a Saleen waiting for paint.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey all,

if any of you are on the fence about running or not running HT USA because you dont want to use your carpet car-I bought a XXXS G+ for $75 shipped and theres plenty more of them in the for sale forums. For $75-you cannot go wrong really. Beat it into the ground, but have a super competitive car.

Ray


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok Guys,one More Week And Its Parking Lot Racing....are You Ready To Rumble...can't Wait :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....DAVE


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Just about ready to go. Seem to be having some trouble with rims rubbing on my ball ends. I have to use a spacer to shim out the rim using standard offset rims. I have 3mm offset rims, but I can't get the wheel nut to tighten without my nut driver getting stopped by the rims center hole. Am I missing something here?


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Sounda*

The one MM spacer sounds better, can you file the top of the ball cup a hair.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*??*



MAD1 said:


> Just about ready to go. Seem to be having some trouble with rims rubbing on my ball ends.


 We really didn't need to know that!:dude: Indeed....


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

rayhuang said:


> Hey all,
> 
> if any of you are on the fence about running or not running HT USA because you dont want to use your carpet car-I bought a XXXS G+ for $75 shipped and theres plenty more of them in the for sale forums. For $75-you cannot go wrong really. Beat it into the ground, but have a super competitive car.
> 
> Ray


Wait 'til you see what Matt the Cat's bringing to the party :dude:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

bigbadstu said:


> Wait 'til you see what Matt the Cat's bringing to the party :dude:


Is Matt not running his dirt track this summer?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

My El-cheapo Losi XXXS G+ car is almost ready. Amazing how sweet a car you can buy now-a-days if you dont mind buying last years technology!! The one good thing about manufacturers changing layouts every year!!

Ray


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

rayhuang said:


> My El-cheapo Losi XXXS G+ car is almost ready. Amazing how sweet a car you can buy now-a-days if you dont mind buying last years technology!! The one good thing about manufacturers changing layouts every year!!
> 
> Ray


 Your El Cheapo should have an El Camino body....si!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Si senior!! Its race ready-I might even come this Sunday!!! Steal my bros Honda generator and come and race OUTDOORS!! YEAH!!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

rayhuang said:


> Si senior!! Its race ready-I might even come this Sunday!!! Steal my bros Honda generator and come and race OUTDOORS!! YEAH!!


 I used a lawn mower battery all season last year for power. Cheap and dependable. Did have to throw a quick charge on it Saturday night, but worked well. Didn't use a solder iron, deans plug city for bats, motor and charger. I do have one of those butane irons, but haven't had to use it.....other than to threaten Nitro and his flying circus.

See you all on Sunday.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Bob-what gear ratio for a Monster? Is 6.86 ballpark?


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

To all short bus members out there Team Scream is sending a few packs to try out. So We are waiting on the deal till we try the packs. BTW deal is 30.00 a 6 pack with ir 1.7 and av 1.2 and up peak run time 6 mins. Marty TsB


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Guys a few questions about set up
shocks 40 wt oil
front springs 18.0
rear springs 16.9
front one way ?
what about sway bars ?
what about is it sunday yet...............
see you guys out there
thanks
Mike


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Bob-what gear ratio for a Monster? Is 6.86 ballpark?


Last year I ran handout Monsters at right aroud 7.00.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

cepaw said:


> Hey Guys a few questions about set up
> 
> shocks 40 wt oil


I've used 30wt. all around, 40 wt. all around & 40 wt. F 30 wt R 



cepaw said:


> front springs 18.0


I've used 19.5 (Asc gold) & 17 (Asc blue)



cepaw said:


> rear springs 16.9


14.5 (Asc. silver) & 12 (Asc green)



cepaw said:


> front one way ?


I haven't tried one yet but Ross says he likes it.



cepaw said:


> what about sway bars ?


No


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

thanks Bob
see you sunday


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Nitro, you running Sunday? You're awful quite....and that is scary! Are you a pure heli guy now...too good for us CAR drivers?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I sure hope to be there!! Between glueing the rotor thing back on the heli, and trying to keep up with the nitro stuff eating itself and oh yeah...work, I seem very busy. 
Hearing you guys talk about set up, I sure hope the guy I got this car from did all that stuff!!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> I sure hope to be there!! Between glueing the rotor thing back on the heli, and trying to keep up with the nitro stuff eating itself and oh yeah...work, I seem very busy.
> Hearing you guys talk about set up, I sure hope the guy I got this car from did all that stuff!!


 By the way, what car are you running? did you buy that car from Tamiya Kid?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I still have the xxxs, and all of your old parts that I could straighten out enough to work!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

By the way...what possesed you to get a heli? Didn't they tell you those things are a bigger $ pit than any other RC toy! Can you put shinny stuff on it?


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> I still have the xxxs, and all of your old parts that I could straighten out enough to work!


 What, the Spur gear?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

so are we adding heli races or what? I knew I was a bad driver, but this little heli sure makes me look bad!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

MAD1 said:


> By the way...what possesed you to get a heli? Didn't they tell you those things are a bigger $ pit than any other RC toy! Can you put shinny stuff on it?


 
Wait till you see my Hirobo Evo50 nitro heli with carbon fiber main blades, blue anodized aluminum headblock and a muffler to make John H. blush!!! and just think-instead of trying to install one servo-try 5 and a gyro!!! Its one Badd @$$ heli!! And yeah-shes gonna be a real money pit when I crash it.

Ray


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

You have progress quite quickly, I'm only one day without my orange training balls! Did you get a simulator?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

nitrojeff said:


> You have progress quite quickly, I'm only one day without my orange training balls! Did you get a simulator?


I bought G3 and spent every night on it for two or three months. It makes a huge difference. I havent flown for two months though (sim or real) so i am itching to finish this nitro bird up, freshen up on G3 and hit the field. if you can make it-come out to the local heli club meeting tonight at Mariachi's restaurant at 7pm. PM if interested and I'll get you better directions.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Ray, not so fast! I'll crash this little heli for a while and then go get the sim. Maybe this time next week I'll be ready!


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

For any of the guys on this thread interested in some great outdoor racing..there will be a charity race in Parkersburg,WV on the 27th of May....it promises to be a good race and the last one had over 80 racers involved from all over the east coast...come on down for a great race and good cause

jim


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Bob,

Matt can't get water out there this summer, so he's gonna pound pavement with us for a year. I've got my Losi and the Mini Cooper (stock) ready for action this time, but I'll have to miss next Sunday (taking the wifey to the airport).


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok Guys Just A Few More Days :thumbsup: ...is Everybody Ready....does Everybody Have There Rubbers On ...SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY :wave: .......DAVE


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Not yet*

I don't put the Jimmy hat on until I'm ready to go in. Otherwise it gets kinda dry and itchy.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> so are we adding heli races or what? I knew I was a bad driver, but this little heli sure makes me look bad!


 OH NO DOES THIS MEAN JEFF HAS AIR SUPPORT NOW...SO WE NOW HAVE TO KEEP OUR EYES ON THE SKY TOO  :lol:.......DAVE


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

It's more like watch your eyes!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Jeff with an 18" spinning blade DANGER DANGER!!!!


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

Jeff's got the only LOUD electric heli. lol lol


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey guys
do you need any help setting up on sunday ?
if so what time ?
I can help if you need...
Mike


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Is there a race Sunday? Should I bring my Shotgun to take care of that un-identified flying contraption I've been hearing about? I will make a prediction.....I'll hit a wall/board and scuff my car. Are we running 1/12th? Do I need a motor and 4 not 3 tires. Is there a treaded tire class? Is it true that the entrance fee is really $10,000.00 and winner take all?

I need to know these things!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Right*

Mitch

Are you on pain killers again? 

Leave the gun at home, it is way to tempting to shoot Nitro when confonting him face to face.

GABE


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I was distracted watching that Academy award winning movie...Beverly Hillbillies. True entertainment. How fast are those Helis anyway? Can you put guns on them and play Apocolypse Now with em? Now that would be fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't be killed by your mortal means! and if you shoot like you drive, I'll be fine!


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

WoW tough room


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Click at your own risk.

http://www.ezprezzo.com/videoclips/helicopter_armed_with_shotgun.html


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Stu*

Do you guys carry that model heli at hobbytown. I'll be in later tonight if you do. Do you think my neighbors will mind? I can barely hover, I hope I can keep it aimed and my trigger finger doesn't slip, into full auto, while holding full right rudder, while running for cover, damn I'm hit, I'm bleeding profusely,I'm.......................


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

OK 

I am going to make an offer five bonus laps for anyone that can keep Jeff quiet for a full day    to get the laps i cant here one peep out of him the whole day

See you guys sunday

Don :tongue:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

We start set-up around 8:30 or so and help is ALWAYS welcome. Tanx














Indeed...


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Don and Bob,

Can you sign me up for stock sedan? Ch. 66, 77 or 80 . Handout transponders available? If not I'll put a PT in it!! I might not be there till 12.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll be on 66.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

bigbadstu said:


> Click at your own risk.
> 
> http://www.ezprezzo.com/videoclips/helicopter_armed_with_shotgun.html


 Now that's what I'm talking about. Maybe a Heli would be fun!!!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> I can't be killed by your mortal means! and if you shoot like you drive, I'll be fine!


 I most certainly can shoot better than I drive. Had a gun in my hand at the ripe old age of 5. Us Duansky's were crazy some bitc....


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Out of curiosity, How many TC are we going to have. Bringing my Bro for his first time with a TC. Should keep me busy!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Don and Bob,
> 
> Can you sign me up for stock sedan? Ch. 66, 77 or 80 . Handout transponders available? If not I'll put a PT in it!! I might not be there till 12.
> 
> ...


Ray,

Will do. Handout transponders available, but if you put in your PT we can get it in when you get there.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> Is there a race Sunday?


We are racing, you are going to be entered in the Demo Derby class.



MAD1 said:


> Should I bring my Shotgun to take care of that un-identified flying contraption I've been hearing about?


With the amount of time Jeff's car flies, I'm sure the converse will hold true and the heli will be on the ground.



MAD1 said:


> I will make a prediction.....I'll hit a wall/board and scuff my car.


Hence the demo class.



MAD1 said:


> Are we running 1/12th?


The track is a might bumpy for 1/12, and I'm sure the concrete will eat tires for a snack.



MAD1 said:


> Do I need a motor and 4 not 3 tires.


Not required for demo class.



MAD1 said:


> Is there a treaded tire class?


Any tire is legal in demo class.



MAD1 said:


> Is it true that the entrance fee is really $10,000.00 and winner take all


No, the $10,000.00 entry fee is to pay for my new computer.

I hope this answers all you questions.:jest:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Demo Class? I like it. Let me get the old '57 Ford body ready again! I just need to glue the front clip on again!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hey you guys! Sounding like the sloth on Goonies*

I'll be stopping by on Sunday during my lunch break. I have some sweet brand new 18T buds foam tires that will be going for auction. As well as some springs and original rubber tires.

Hope you guys are running tight lines by 12 PM.

GABE


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Going off road at Medina. Any short bus members going out there?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

cepaw said:


> Hey guys
> do you need any help setting up on sunday ?
> if so what time ?
> I can help if you need...
> Mike


I need lots of help thank you lol :wave:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

bigbadstu said:


> Click at your own risk.
> 
> http://www.ezprezzo.com/videoclips/helicopter_armed_with_shotgun.html


I want one  :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I can see sunday now....ahhhhhhh. nitro burnin. Cars flyin...the great percussion of cars on walls and the pitched sound of parts snappin.oops.........and jeff flyin his plane and....it just fell in the middle of pearl road.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

dont feel bad jeff.....my mom ran it over.. haha


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Remember, the award for the 1st one to launch and take out a Hobbytown window is still up for grabs!!! (my money's on Jeffey)


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Jeff,can You Feel The Love???


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Jeff is being too quite. That is way too scarey! With temps down, is everybody still runnin CS27 or Sorex 28s? 

Or does that really matter. Been looking foward to tomorrow for a while. See ya all in the morning.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

MAD1 said:


> Jeff is being too quite. That is way too scarey! With temps down, is everybody still runnin CS27 or Sorex 28s?
> 
> Or does that really matter. Been looking foward to tomorrow for a while. See ya all in the morning.


 THAT SEEMS TO BE THE TIRES EVERYBODY BOUGHT.....ONLY 14 1/2 HOURS TILL RACING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I CAN'T WAIT EITHER.....DAVE


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Marty TSB. PM


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> With temps down, is everybody still runnin CS27 or Sorex 28s?


I'll be on CS22's or RP24's


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

now was that fun or what? :thumbsup: it was great to be outside racing again...i think everybody seemed to be fast at times...i can't wait for next race...only 2 weeks to go :tongue: :tongue: ...good racing everybody DAVE


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey all,

I did a bad thing!! I took the O transponder home. I'll drop it off or Mail it to Hobbytown next week.

I had a great time racing outside!!
Ray


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I did a bad thing!! I took the O transponder home. I'll drop it off or Mail it to Hobbytown next week.
> 
> ...


The bright sunshine and lack of Paragon fumes must have dazzled you. :jest:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Great fun today (I guess). Managed to not break anything, but then again, I didn't go fast enough to break anything. I didn't get a schedule, but I understand we don't race next week? Probably a good thing since I plan on tearing down this THING and find out why there is no speed! Something is binding or the ESC is screwed up. Drained my batteries way to fast for the speed I was doing. And yes there was at least one or two good packs in the mix.

Then again, it was probably the body! 

Someone varify that we are off next week so I don't get too lazy on the teardown and re-build.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

rayhuang said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I did a bad thing!! I took the O transponder home. I'll drop it off or Mail it to Hobbytown next week.
> 
> ...


I know and I was the one that needed it. I dont care Don worked it out. That generator you have Ray is so cool. I is as quite as......well something thats really quite
Racing was awesome :dude: :dude: :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

MAD1 said:


> Someone varify that we are off next week so I don't get too lazy on the teardown and re-build.


 
Bob said to me upon leaving "never come back" no thats not what he said. he said no racing again till the 21st. 

MAD1-come to the gate friday w/ it if youve got the time. I have built 10 or more TC3, TC4's. I should be able to help on the drivetrain.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

partyplatedave said:


> I know and I was the one that needed it.
> Racing was awesome :dude: :dude: :wave:


I knew it would come into play in the Mains. I DO feel bad. Newbie move for sure.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

rayhuang said:


> Bob said to me upon leaving "never come back" no thats not what he said. he said no racing again till the 28th.
> 
> MAD1-come to the gate friday w/ it if youve got the time. I have built 10 or more TC3, TC4's. I should be able to help on the drivetrain.
> 
> Ray


 Thanks Ray,

I'll try to get up there for some guidance. I am going to take the transmission cases apart and check the diffs in the mean time. I think I got carried away with too thick of a lube and those aluminum cases may be binding a bit. 
bob's wheels spun real free without the motor in it and mine were a bit stiff.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Mitch,the Next Race Is The 21st Not The 28th....may-7,21,28...june-11,18,25...july-9,16,23...aug-6,13,20,27...sept-10,17,24....get A Pen And Write It Down Dude....Dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

For those of us that are memory challenged.


2006 Summer Schedule

May 7, 21, 28
June 11, 18, 25
July 9, 16, 23 
August 6, 13, 20, 27
September 10, 17, 24


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

POINTS


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well thanks for the schedule. I guess I can tell you guys...well because you know I am capable of stupid stuff. I think I found out why my casr was soooooo slow. I'm betting that the battery - and the motor - are not supposed to be tied together. When I put my capacitor on, the small lead got soldered to the motor negative as well as the battery negative. 

When I took the car apart I could see it, but I couldn't see it with the car all put together. I hope there isn't any damage to the ESC. I'll find out when I get it back together. I also put the factor tranny cases back on and everything seems nice and free. Lots of grit got in and I will probably replace some bearings as well.

You all know what this means now...broken parts are on the horizon!! Kinda just want the speed. That's almost as bad as Ray stealing the transponder.

By the way, it was good to see Ray at the races and Mike. Mike needs to get a parking lot racer and join the insanity!!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Was that you AGAIN Ray!?! Super fun!!! I may have to take some of your tuning advice, but I don't have to like it. Glad to hear you found one of the things wrong with your car, mitch. I can think of one other thing wrong with it though.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

does qualifing count for points?


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> Was that you AGAIN Ray!?! Super fun!!! I may have to take some of your tuning advice, but I don't have to like it. Glad to hear you found one of the things wrong with your car, mitch. I can think of one other thing wrong with it though.


 That one is a bit tougher to fix. I'd have to quit and sell all my stuff for that one to be fixed.

By the way, it wasn't the body!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> does qualifing count for points?


 It must. Maybe I shouldn't fix may car. I don't think I even want to try and figure out the point system. It looks more wacked than NASCAR. Let the computer do it!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

All the misssing transponders in the charge trays around the US-I got-em all!! broo-hahaha!!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

What a great thing to collect!!...by the way Ray, sandbagging is an art, you can't LOOK like you're just coasting around. But, thanks anyways, the thought was nice!!!


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> does qualifing count for points?


Short answer yes they do

Don


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

nitrojeff said:


> does qualifying count for points?


Link to Steve's explanation.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1227574#post1227574


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

hey guys,thanks for the list of points....and thanks to jeff for the track repairs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:it help out alot...hey what happen to ray...where did he go yesterday????  ...DAVE


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I did a bad thing!! I took the O transponder home.
> Ray


ROOKIE!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Dave,

I had never planned on running the Mains, I just wanted a chance to add to my stolen Transponder collection!!! j/k-I am techncically not allowed to race on Sundays in the summer. The shorter I can make the day-the happier my life is!!

Now you know who wears the pants in my household!!
Ray


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Pointz?*

I think Steve's been talking to my wife. (she had a PhD in abstract mathematics)


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> Link to Steve's explanation.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1227574#post1227574


 Wow, we had points at the Gate? I thought the only thing was the CROWN!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Actually Ray, that's how I got my personal too. Good way to save $70. Indeed...


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Ray you still wear the pants, someone else picks them out


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

MAD1 said:


> Well thanks for the schedule. I guess I can tell you guys...well because you know I am capable of stupid stuff. I think I found out why my casr was soooooo slow. I'm betting that the battery - and the motor - are not supposed to be tied together. When I put my capacitor on, the small lead got soldered to the motor negative as well as the battery negative.
> 
> When I took the car apart I could see it, but I couldn't see it with the car all put together. I hope there isn't any damage to the ESC. I'll find out when I get it back together. I also put the factor tranny cases back on and everything seems nice and free. Lots of grit got in and I will probably replace some bearings as well.
> 
> ...



Darnit....now i will have to make my car even faster to compete with you but you have to admit i am getting a LITTLE better at driving. LITTLE :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> Ray you still wear the pants, someone else picks them out


 Priceless


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hello everyone,

This Friday May 12th is a race nightat the Gate. I do hope you can attend!! Summer is sure to have lighter turnouts indoors, but please dust off the foam tires and come out at least twice a month. No matter what this summer-there will be rent to be paid!! Lets help offset it with some race entries. Doors open at 5pm, racing usually starts around 6:45 to 7pm.


Hope to see ya this Friday,
Ray
p.s. we can have a stock rubber sedan and bomber class for those who have converted there set-ups for Hobbytown.

I ran my CS27's the other day without traction compound and thoug overall grip (but more off power steering) was down from HT USA's parking lot-car was certainley driveable.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

rayhuang said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This Friday May 12th is a race nightat the Gate. I do hope you can attend!! Summer is sure to have lighter turnouts indoors, but please dust off the foam tires and come out at least twice a month. No matter what this summer-there will be rent to be paid!! Lets help offset it with some race entries. Doors open at 5pm, racing usually starts around 6:45 to 7pm.
> 
> ...


 Ray, That's a cheap way to get somebody to pick up the transponder. We'll see how it goes, but I wouldn't mind runnin the 12th


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I dont know what Mike did to my car but he is a miracle worker.  u rok


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> I dont know what Mike did to my car but he is a miracle worker.  u rok


 I'm sure whatever he did...it was illegal and you should change it back immediately


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

MAD1 said:


> I'm sure whatever he did...it was illegal and you should change it back immediately


I think some ones jealous
:tongue:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> I think some ones jealous
> :tongue:


 Just wait until I get more speed you suspension arm breaker you! I wasn't carrying enough speed to seek revenge, but I'll get you when you least expect it.

By the way, never did thank the track fairy for fixing the track. much nicer. If you have any concrete left, how about a drivers' stand. Thanks again Nitro, Should save a bunch of parts and aggrevation.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Pilot weather forecast*

This weekends weather may be good for indoor racing. If you don't think you can handle getting rained out and jonesing for a fix, come on out to the gate. Take a look for yourself, 60-70% chance of showers. 

The chance of rain at the gate is less than 2%, as long as the smokers stay outside the sprinklers shouldn't go off. The chance of Nitro going off on some loud unintelligable shouting, 100%.

GABE


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey all,

I am going to blow out all my EA IB3800 4-6 cell packs soon. E-mail me if interested and I'll have qty and prices by Monday I hope. I wanted locals to get first crack. All are 1.201 or higher at 35 amps. There are two 1.19 4-cell packs. Cheap!

Ray
[email protected]


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> If you don't think you can handle getting rained out and jonesing for a fix, come on out to the gate. Take a look for yourself, 60-70% chance of showers. GABE


Actually the chance of a rainout this week is 0%. We're off for dear old Mothers Day.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Robertw321 said:


> Actually the chance of a rainout this week is 0%. We're off for dear old Mothers Day.


WHAT!? YOU MEAN WE DON'T RACE EVERY WEEK!?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree with stu....... who cares about them....we are MEN. or boys in my case


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

partyplatedave said:


> I agree with stu....... who cares about them....we are MEN. or boys in my case


WOOOOOOOW!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> I agree with stu....... who cares about them....we are MEN. or boys in my case


 What would your Mother say. Not nice PP


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh No,it Sounds Like We Have A Feud Starting And Its Only Been One Race...whats Going To Happen Next Week?


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Me, I'm just throwing rocks at the hornets' nest, that's all  I couldn't be there even if we did race tomorrow. And when have we had two Sundays in a row with decent weather anyway?

And Poopypants, I'm telling your mom what you said.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Its been tried with only 3 "real racers" showing up. Wasn't all that great!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Man, I hope we don't have to think about treaded tires and ballons this weekend. May be back to thinkin about boats.
Found about 4 things wrong with this car. It couldn't have gone fast if I dropped it off the Terminal Tower. I can do really cool doughnuts in the basement now. I only hit the bench once. Now that's Bench racing!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> I can do really cool doughnuts in the basement now. I only hit the bench once. Now that's Bench racing!


Thats not bench racing. Bench racing is when you forget to turn off your car when you turn off your transmitter and see how fast you can drive off the end and how far it flies. :tongue:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Haven't done that one.....yet!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Robertw321 said:


> Thats not bench racing. Bench racing is when you forget to turn off your car when you turn off your transmitter and see how fast you can drive off the end and how far it flies. :tongue:


I tried that one time but before i could get off the drive way I hit my moms car. :freak:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

4'7" with only a couple feet head start


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*Go Ahead and Wreck 'em*

I'll bring 'em back to the pits on this:

1/12 scale rollback truck, functional rollback mechanism with tilting bed. King Blackfoot body, Modified CC-01 chassis, Jugg leaf springs, lots of aluminum channel, the bed is the top from an old computer.

it's still under construction, and not yet motorized, but getting there. Between the motorized bed, working boom, winch, lights, and vehicle functions, I'll need a 6-channel radio to drive the thing :freak: 


Bed at rest

rolling back

tilted up

There's still quite a way to go on this, but I thought you'd like the Hobbytown Towing Service.


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Far Far Far To Much Idle Time*

:thumbsup: Great truck Stu , but I'm tellin ya you have way to much time on your hands !!!!!!! lol lol lol


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Nice work Stu!! Put a winch on it so when Mad1's car comes to a stop for no apparent reason-you can retrieve it and tow it off the track. Well put waving yellow flags in the corner so they dont take out the truck.

Seriousely though nice work.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Stu, Ray knows all too well. I fugured that would do just fine in retrieving spent cars on the track. The wench will be needed since I'm sure one of my front arms would be broken.

Very cool and I think Tom's right..way too much time. Will it be there Sunday?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

you should close the glue bottle before it hardens up!!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

and no need for the winch; just park in front of Mitch and I'll ram 'em.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> and no need for the winch; just park in front of Mitch and I'll ram 'em.


 Party Pants has that one down pat!!!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

He's more of a T-boner!!


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Without a major cash-related miracle, this thing's going to be a workbench queen for quite a while. It's already eaten $80 this week in aluminum, bearings, hardware and misc. stuff. It still needs a 6-channel radio, another ESC for the now-motorized rollback mechanism, and a thousand little details before it gets the DONE stamp.

All this because I'm too lazy to marshall


----------



## ctrlfreak (May 18, 2006)

What Hobby Town are you guys from?


----------



## ctrlfreak (May 18, 2006)

Sorry, just getting caught up... Started on page 1 LOL...


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Strongsville, OH


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Really creative*

Stu,

Without guys like you, we wouldn't have guys like you! First it was crazy Mod Mini Cooper racing, now it's retarded slow tow truck racing. During tech, will someone make sure all of the entries are fully functional, we wouldn't want anyone under weight. 

This Bud's for you, crazy RC vehicle builder. 

GABE


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey stu, i no wat you should do with that truck,.....put my remote control airsoft gun on it....but then you would need a seven chanel.........um jeff how bout your heli then you can hover over mitches pit and shoot him....but i bet you would rather shoot me...rite jeff :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

*Cheap Spec Racing!*

Now here's a REALLY CHEAP spec racer :freak: I scored this one on eVIL Bay the other day for $20. It's a Tamiya Wild Ceptor, from the Boys' 4WD series. I actually bought it so I could get the tires, but built the whole thing just for the hell of it. Took about an hour.

There's no suspension and it's dead slow, since it's "powered" by a 380 motor. Bounces around like crazy on the driveway, and it's slower than a stock Mini Cooper.

The body is so ugly it broke my camera. :freak: 










I figure if we run 3800 stick packs we could have a 1 hour main


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, going to charge the bats and hope for no rain. Going to try something that I'm not so sure of, but we'll see. Probably should have waited, but a one way in the front sounded different so what the heck.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

hey mitch,you should come down to Reagan pkwy tonite!


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

OK Guys

Lets all start doing the Anti Rain Dance Hope we see dry ground tomarrow

Don


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey Mitch, you're gonna like the one-way once you figure it out. It drives a whole lot different. Bring lotsa dogbones too. That's what breaks when you tap (or smash) things


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Hobbytownists.....come on down to Parkersburg,WV on the 27th for a great asphalt race........large track...large drivers stand ...concessions and pit area....this race is a charity race and there will be tons of raffle items to give away....corally and x-ray and associated kits among them

jim

www.ovrccc.com


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Everybody Keep The Fingers Crossed...:thumbsup:...LOOKS GOOD UNTIL LATER IN THE DAY....BUT WE KNOW HOW THAT CAN CHANGE  ....SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY.....DAVE


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, I woke up to some pretty heavy rain. Seems to be tapering off, but I will wait and see before I begin the track over to Strongsville. Radar shows afternoon clearing, but I can't start too late in the afternoon.

Any reports from the west side would be helpful.


----------



## CobraSvt98 (Dec 20, 2005)

Here in Parma Hts. we had a pretty good soaking early in the morning. Right now, it's stopped, still cloudy. Weather calling for a chance of rain all day, but it drops to 30% by 10:00am.

Hour-by-Hour Forecast for Strongsville, OH


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Up here by the airport it's just stopped raining, but looks like it'll start up again soon.

"Few showers" is all it takes to make the track too wet to race.

Dammit, and I just bought a new motor, too


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

CobraSvt98 said:


> Here in Parma Hts. we had a pretty good soaking early in the morning. Right now, it's stopped, still cloudy. Weather calling for a chance of rain all day, but it drops to 30% by 10:00am.
> 
> Hour-by-Hour Forecast for Strongsville, OH


 Well thanks for the reports. That hourly one looks depressing. Can we run under the lights? 7pm looks good!

Well, Looks like I need to run the bats throught the discharge tray. Bench racing here i come. Also, the wifey will like the idea that I can get the dinning room in primer today.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Jeff,

Thanks for getting me up to the track last night. Fun and noisey! Keep your eyes open for a Roller XXX-T for me. I would be interested in one if it's cheap enough for times just like this. Nice Saturday, rainy Sunday. Might fix my racin jones. I got all the other radio junk and bats. Nitro looks fun, but would get me into too much support stuff I don't need (fuel, engines, starters, etc.) I might throw my brushless in it just to keep maintenance down.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

wkyc.com has pretty good doplar radar. I thought it may clear up, but am waiting to pack up.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I was going to pack up and go, will there be a track?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey The Sun Just Came Out Over Here IN AVON :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I Think I'll Head Up To Ht Just In Case We Run...i Got Nothing Better To Do Anyway...hope To See More Of You Guys And No More Rain.....dave


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice racing today......main was a tough lesson to learn but i still came in second, what is the points count so far don.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

POINTS 5/21/06

Touring Car 
Bob Williams 394
Steve Shirilla 390
Jeff Morgan 387
David Ottobre 385
Ross Janke 379
Don Williams 248
Mitch Dunasky 246
Ray Huang 70
Mat The Cat 63
Ian Vrana 62

Mini Truck 
Jeff Morgan 400
Joey Carroll 391
Joe Carroll 389
Allan Corral 191

Bomber 
Dave Lazor 398
Stu Riegel 395
Mike Rhodes 194


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1

You should not of left so fast. We found your outdrive. It was stuck in Don's wheel. That's what jammed his car up. :lol: I have it. I'll bring it next week.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I was just about to ask if anybody found it. thanks....and.....sorry. I'll be running a straight TC4 next time. That stupid FT version takes too much work to repair things. And we all know how much I need to be able to fix my car. You have to completely rip the top plate off to get at anything. You almost have to take the back third of the car down just to change the stupid pinion if it larger than a 25 tooth. Good thing this car came with a graphite chassis. I think the TC4 is close to the TC3 in that I can get to most everything in the chassis.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bob,thanks For The Points Update.....keep Up The Good Work....you And Don Do A Fine Job Every Week....thanks Again. Dave


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey all,

I am trying to build a "media" car. One for newcomers to try out RC driving. Let me back up. Were going to start putting flyers at all the local hobbyshops in the next week. Anything to spur on some new business!! I have a chassis and servo I can donate for this Loaner car. If anyone has a 27mhz fm radio and an ESC-I can install them. I think we can use this car at the Gate, HT USA Strongsville, etc. I figure 27mhz will be better because 27 band is universal crystals and recievers.

Ray
[email protected]

Heres what Ive got so far:


Losi XXXS roller
27Mhz receiver
Rubber or foam tires
servo
stock motor

Heres things I can use:

ESC *Thanks Jeff*
Body (not cut out yet-but any TC body (alfa, Stratus, mazda, etc.) *Thanks Stu*
Radio *Thanks Dave*


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Dave, that aluminum on that carbon fiber makes it just as heavy as the graphite, I may switch back unless anyone can tell me an advantage to carbon fiber shock towers????????????


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Ray, I've got Cadillac and Alfa bodies that already have XXX-S mounting holes (and a few scars, so they're already broken in, but still plenty of life left in 'em) .

Slightly craptastic, but the price is right.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Extra Weight*



partyplatedave said:


> Dave, that aluminum on that carbon fiber makes it just as heavy as the graphite, I may switch back unless anyone can tell me an advantage to carbon fiber shock towers????????????


Want to loose weight?

Try not scrubbing the boards around every other corner, that paint transfer is heavy when it accumulates. Seriously, I could add five shock towers to your car and you wouldn't be any slower at the end of five minutes. In fact if I placed the weight properly in your ride, too improve the handling, I could actually make it faster by adding the five shock towers in the right places. 

Moral of the story. If every time I see you your droop is not set, or ride height is wrong, or toe in is off, or camber is off, or diffs are too loose, or hinge pins are binding, then it really doesn't matter how much your car weighs, because its still a piece of crap.

PP, I tell you this because your getting a lot better, but there is always room for improvement. I include myself in this last statement more than you know.

GABE


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

bigbadstu said:


> Ray, I've got Cadillac and Alfa bodies that already have XXX-S mounting holes (and a few scars, so they're already broken in, but still plenty of life left in 'em) .
> 
> Slightly craptastic, but the price is right.


Stu-those will be fine. I'll be in sometime soon to pick up a switch and drop off some flyers for the Gate. Let me know when youve got them at HT and I'll try and stop out that day.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

OH-yeah-I guess it should be noted Stu, Jay, etc-to let your co-workers know that we will have a "test" car for newbies to try out at the Gate on Friday nights and possibly at HT USA (if I am there or someone wishes to take care of it for me) on Sundays. I will have batteries for it with Corally plugs so it should be good for two long runs a day. More if someone wishes to take care of charging batteries for it. The motor and maybe esc will be detuned a bit. Fast enough for the newcomer to think-its faster than that radio shack POS, but slow enough to survive a big ooops.

This offer is also open to HT USA employees who have never raced/driven/enjoyed onroad.

If this turns out to be even remotely a success, I am not opposed to having a free newcomer night. Diamond Northern RC and anyone else who wishes to contribute can make a donation to the Gate to cover electric for the night.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

I was looking to get started in racing! NEED HELP! I am familar with the strongsville, hobbytown and mentor hobbytown, I used to watch the races in mentor all the time. I recently purchased a TC4, not sure what it takes to be part of the fun, my car now has a speed gem 12 turn, I have a streak speed control, and currently use a 3300 venom battery. The internals (gears, drivetrain, suspension I dont much about) Please let me know on how to get into the thick of things right away!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)




----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Mike-Come out to the gate Friday with your car and radio. YOu might be able to squeeze in a pack ro two before racing to get a little free track time. The Gate is in Maple Heights. Follow this link for the schedule: http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=115026

Then on Sunday the 28th, check out the racing at the Hobbytown Strongsville USA store. Race info is earlier in this thread (first page).

Very helpful racers at both locations. The Gate is of course indoors on carpet (foam tires) and outdoors is rubber tire. But no worries, for practice-it wont matter what tires your on.

Enjoy the fun,
Ray


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

mooremike1 said:


> I was looking to get started in racing! NEED HELP! I am familar with the strongsville, hobbytown and mentor hobbytown, I used to watch the races in mentor all the time. I recently purchased a TC4, not sure what it takes to be part of the fun, my car now has a speed gem 12 turn, I have a streak speed control, and currently use a 3300 venom battery. The internals (gears, drivetrain, suspension I dont much about) Please let me know on how to get into the thick of things right away!


Take out the 12 turn and get a stock motor. My choice for you would be a Trinity Revenge of the Monster. Bring it out to HobbyTown Strongsville Sunday and ask for Bob Williams.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Ray,

I'll bring the bodies in Thursday and leave 'em here. Pick 'em up whenever.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

You guys think my battery pack is okay, I know of the stronger batteries you think those would be a better choice!? Also did you mean the monster stock by Trinity!? Also what about my suspension and gears, you think this setup is going to be okay to be competitive!? Thanks for the quick reply to. What time on Friday?! I read about the 28th too...!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

I checked the time for Friday dooh!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

mooremike1 said:


> You guys think my battery pack is okay, I know of the stronger batteries you think those would be a better choice!? Also did you mean the monster stock by Trinity!? Also what about my suspension and gears, you think this setup is going to be okay to be competitive!? Thanks for the quick reply to. What time on Friday?! I read about the 28th too...!


Mike-to be honest-we dont know how well you drive yet-so that battery may or not be good enough. Most likely at this point-it is, but you may need more than one to make it through a full race night (usually 3 qualifiers and a Main within a 4 hour period. Yup-Monster stock motor by trinity!! As for suspension and gearing, that can easily be changed at the tracks, but only to the extent that you have the right tuning parts and pinions. For sure just making sure your radio is set right and youve got the right droop, camber, toe, etc. will be the best tuning you can do right now. At the Gate this Friday go right to the counter where the Computer is and talk to Chris and Mike. Sunday in Strongsville ask fro Bob Williams.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Ray, I did take some of your tuning advice and got 39 laps last sunday! That's two extra laps with a simple spring change! Thanks. 
Hey Gabe.... you're a wacko!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I am so dumb because i tiny tiny tiny bit of weight wont do anything becasue once you put a 3800 in your car it feels likes a dunbell anyway. I will go with the graphite because they are easier to take off


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

But they look freakin sick

Gabe where are you....loh stuck on your bike


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Nope*

On my Jet, on my boat, on my truck, on my Tahoe, on my Cobalt, on my Yamaha, on my M400 heli, on my CX heli, and many projects and cities all in the same week. So practice your typing and grammar as well as your racing and it may all pay off. The toys just get bigger and more expensive, we never really grow up.

GABE


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

bah, who wants to grow up anyway?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

:roll: 
You don't stop playing with toys because you grow old.
:roll: 
You grow old because you stop playing with toys!!!

:roll: :roll:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Old?*

You're only young once, but you can be immature forever...



Indeed...


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I'll second that...twice


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Robertw321 said:


> :roll:
> You don't stop playing with toys because you grow old.
> :roll:
> You grow old because you stop playing with toys!!!
> ...



Then I am VERY young cause I most certainley like my toys!!!!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!! :jest:  :roll:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, All re-built and ready to go. looks like a great day of racin tomorrow. see ya al there.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Guys, regarding what you saw in my car today:

You didn't see it. Don't say anything about it, okay? Really.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

well? what'd I miss?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> well? what'd I miss?


 JEFF,YOU MISSED ALOT OF FUN :thumbsup: AND ALOT OF SUN  ......MATT THE CAT HIT 40 LAPS IN TC....I'M NOT SURE WHO WON TC....I THINK BOB DID....THE JOE'S WERE THE ONLY TRUCKS AND JOEY BROKE AND DIDN'T MAKE THE MAIN....AND I WON BOMBER WITH 37 LAPS......STU HAD A NEAT LITTLE TOY OUT THERE BUT WE CAN'T TALK ABOUT THAT...YOU'LL HAVE TO ASK HIM IN A P.M. OR EMAIL.....AND FOR SOME REASON IT WAS VERY QUIET THERE TODAY...I WONDER WHY??????? :wave: SEE YOU ON THE 11TH :wave: .......... DAVE


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Dave.
I'm going down to Reagan pkwy at 10:30 tomorrow morning if anyone wants to play.
40 laps huh? I guess he's gonna make me try harder, darn him.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Points 5/28/06

Touring Car

Bob Williams 593
David Ottobre 576 
Ross Janke 573
Mitch Dunasky 434
Steve Shirilla 390
Jeff Morgan 387
Don Williams 313
Mat The Cat 261
Ian Vrana 246
Mike Dunasky 180
Adam Green 179
Ray Huang 70

Mini Truck

Joey Carroll 591
Joe Carroll 586
Jeff Morgan 400
Allan Corral 191

Bomber

Dave Lazor 598
Stu Riegel 592
Mike Rhodes 388


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

you comin' mitch?


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well Jeff, Hope you had fun, I finally did. After a broken arm in practice and one in the first heat. I finished every lap. #% laps (that's 35 when you hold the shift key), was the my best. Much more fun when you can go.

Bob, blue front green rear helped. Still wants to pull left under acceleration. Also, I noticed my rear shocks ain't shocking! Gotta check the oil. You said .5 which way on toe? What about camber? If you don't mind. Thanks for the help, and thanks for help with my brother, you too Dave.

Jeff, I got a play toy for the dirt, but like everything I get, I took it apart and it won't be put together until latter this week, But I do want to play with it soon.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> You said .5 which way on toe? What about camber?


Start with .5° toe in it will track straight a little better. As you get a feel for it change to 0° than work up to .5° or 1° toe out. Your rear shocks could be your pull problem. The car I ran today had 1° front camber and 1.5° rear camber.

Mitch shoot me an e-mail, I have something for you.

[email protected]


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

*Thanks Man*

Thanks Bob For The Points Update......its Nice To See Where Everybody Is At....you And Don Are Doing A Great Job Every Week Keep It Up And Thank You Again :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .....Dave


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> Start with .5° toe in it will track straight a little better. As you get a feel for it change to 0° than work up to .5° or 1° toe out. Your rear shocks could be your pull problem. The car I ran today had 1° front camber and 1.5° rear camber.
> 
> Mitch shoot me an e-mail, I have something for you.
> 
> [email protected]


 Thanks Bob,

Sent e-mail. Can't wait to try it again in a few weeks.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i just figured out how to set droop..........wat should i set it at????????


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

I tried to make it out seems like a missed some good action. Anyway I was looking for some product specialist out there. Im looking at getting a new ESC. I came down to getting LRP. I like the SPHERE competiton model, GOOD CHOICE?!? It seems like the best they have and most up to date!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I run the Competition 2 in a few cars and love 'em!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hey Droopy*



partyplatedave said:


> i just figured out how to set droop..........wat should i set it at????????


The biggest thing is that you realize that it does exist. Every person you talk to will set a different droop or a different way to measure it. All of this really doesn't matter as long as you are doing it the same every time. 

I don't like using the droop guage that the TC3 comes with. Instead I will use a ride height stick, and see how much the chassis will rise when I unload the shock. Or you can set the ride height stick in the center, where the rear bumper is and adjust until the arms are set equal. 

To start with I would give the front arms 2 mm of chassis rise, and 3 mm in the rear. The biggest thing is to be equal left and right, or the car will turn better one way then the other.

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

gosh he's smart


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

and handsome


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

so do we start calling him Droopypants now?


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hey Droopy!*

Have you figured out why your car wanders down the straight away? You should be able to point and shoot, and breath, and blink a couple of times while your going down the straight. Just like Bob said in another post, set your front tires to toe in, / \ , this will scrub speed a bit, but not as much as hitting the wall at 30 mph. If you are using a board with straight lines on it, ie. and integy set up board, the front of your tires may be about a .25mm pointed inward. If your eyes aren't that good, then set them .5mm in. 

Most importantly, every time you tap a wall and then your car handles differently, this means you changed the geometry of your suspension settings. So while you may finish the heat, you definitely need to go over the car again. 

The biggest variables on a TC3 after a wall tap are:
steering links
camber links on the front

Good news, since you are running rubber tires which don't wear as much as foam tires, once you figure out a good droop it should remain steady until you break an arm or bend a hinge pin. 

Here is your homework for the week Droopy. Take all of the shock off, rebuild them. With no shocks on the car your hinge pins should move with absolutely no resistance, if there is then they should all be the same. You can either run the pins in a dremel with fine sandpaper, or buy ones that are already polished. 

Next your driveline and diffs should be smooth. Pull the motor, do you have a lot of free roll when you spin the spur? This part can be tedious, make sure none of your bearings in the diff housing are being pressured. You want to be able to turn the house upside down and the bearing to fall out. If your wheel bearing feel gritty pull them out and inspect each one by itself. Seeing as how you are running outside I would not suggest pulling the seals off. Once you come back to carpet you can salvage a bearing by pulling the seals, spraying out the grease, and adding light weight bearing oil. In fact I do this during the build phase of a new carpet car. 

Homework is due by next race day.

GABE


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Seeing as how you are running outside I would not suggest pulling the seals off. Once you come back to carpet you can salvage a bearing by pulling the seals, spraying out the grease, and adding light weight bearing oil. In fact I do this during the build phase of a new carpet car. GABE


Actually you can pull the inner seals off. I find more gunk, tire dust and carpet fibers in the bearings running inside than I do dirt running outside.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

YES SIR GABE....but will you be there, and what do i pull the bearin seals off with...i will do wat u said.

Thanks for all the help...should i do droop with the shocks and turnbuckles off


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Gabe, tell him to stop running into me!!! You could describe it as "lifting" or "holding his line" or "setting up a pass"


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Sorry Sir*

You just got evicted from the talented kids learning program. Only use that technique if you are using the TC droop guage, and now that I think about it only the tires need to be off for that. You should probably take that droop guage and use if for a paint stir in your favorite can of paint. 

Holding your own, lifting, pulling over.

Jeff, the golden rule is once you put a guy a lap down, you now have the right to use a pit maneuver. Or also the evil barrel roll over the outside wall. A verbal warning preceeding this maneuver may avoid the maneuver in its totality. 

No Racing for me. Just helping, sorry I can't be there to be your pit wizard.

GABE


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*True in one case*



Robertw321 said:


> Actually you can pull the inner seals off. I find more gunk, tire dust and carpet fibers in the bearings running inside than I do dirt running outside.



I find that true on HT nights because there is no line, and no one drives THE LINE. Therefore there is an ample amount of tire dust all over the track, instead of just outside of the line. 

Bob, just walk the line,

Johnny Cash


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Seals?*

I don't run any seals in my bearings, nor do I oil them (oil attracts dirt). I have never burned or worn one out.


Indeed...


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Well judging the speed of your car ross, the experience of you bob, and that gabe is a freakin jet pilot, i am lost in my own world.........................Jeff please dont hurt me


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

What are bearings?


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

MAD1 said:


> What are bearings?


What you lost a looooonnngg time ago


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Well Mitch, I gotta admit you got the right logo. "I'm soooo confused" (in a moosey voice)...


Indeed...


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I thought you just used thick washers!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*No oil*

I tried that once. They spin really fast while bench testing them. Then they melted an oval hole in my TC 3 hub. No oil, even a moron knows better than that.

GABE

PS. remember I said I tried it. Try it for yourself and enjoy the next forty dollar set you have to buy.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Ain't burned one yet!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

so poopypants...... I hear you took out the top qualifier in the main AGAIN!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Determination*

That is the only possible word for the taking out of the TQ. Either that or totally out of control, can't hold the line, can't move out of the line, is lucky to keep it between the boards, can't even pull over when asked nicely, can't even pull over when yelled at. 

Only one really important question. Was Poopypants on the same lap as TQ? If so, way to go POOPY, don't put up with any crap.

GABE


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

nitrojeff said:


> so poopypants...... I hear you took out the top qualifier in the main AGAIN!


 So what else is new? :drunk:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

nitrojeff said:


> so poopypants...... I hear you took out the top qualifier in the main AGAIN!


So I guess those tips I gave him paid off. :devil:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

he's on the same lap.....lap 1


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Anyone know of a good how-to article that explains ride heights, and droop!?

BOB, what is your opinion on the co27 from trinity!?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> so poopypants...... I hear you took out the top qualifier in the main AGAIN!


 LOOKS LIKE ROSS HAS SOME COMPETION..... :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

mike, any of the fast guys can/will help you with that on sunday.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

NOOOooooo I want to be a fast guy!!!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Well i just blew 150 bucks on fireworks so i need to know what i should set my droop at on the guage..........just for now gabe


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

it is against the law to light them off in Ohio! and he already told you.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

mooremike1 said:


> BOB, what is your opinion on the co27 from trinity!?


Jury's still out. I started out with it geared 2 (48 pitch) teeth over where I ran the monster. I didn't get fast until I was 6 teeth over. It was fast but I haven't taken it apart to see what the comm looks like.

Shoot me an e-mail. I have an article for you.

[email protected]


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

mooremike1 said:


> NOOOooooo I want to be a fast guy!!!


As in the movie What about BOB?

Baby steps, Baby steps :jest:


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

insaneriders said:


> That is the only possible word for the taking out of the TQ. Either that or totally out of control, can't hold the line, can't move out of the line, is lucky to keep it between the boards, can't even pull over when asked nicely, can't even pull over when yelled at.
> 
> Only one really important question. Was Poopypants on the same lap as TQ? If so, way to go POOPY, don't put up with any crap.
> 
> GABE


Same lap, hold your own, make him find a way to pass you. If you're a lap down, let him by. Unless it's Jeff :freak:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

For the T4 what are some good threaded shocks to get!?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

isn't that an offroad truck?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

has anyone heard of a GM Racing V4 esc? I went to a web site, but it was in german.(gm-racing.de) I got one in an ebay deal and I was looking for a setup sheet.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

nitrojeff said:


> has anyone heard of a GM Racing V4 esc? I went to a web site, but it was in german.(gm-racing.de) I got one in an eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask on the oval boards. The oval heads have tried everything.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A (Jan 25, 2002)

Jeff,ask Chris Goetz,I think he use to run them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

How long is raceday on Sunday? I have a tight schedule but would like to try to make it!! Which Hobbytown should I show up to, I live right between Mentor and Strongsville!!?


I was asking about shocks for the the TC4 touring car! HPI!? Associated!?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

mooremike1 said:


> How long is raceday on Sunday? I have a tight schedule but would like to try to make it!! Which Hobbytown should I show up to, I live right between Mentor and Strongsville!!?
> 
> 
> I was asking about shocks for the the TC4 touring car! HPI!? Associated!?


 MOOREMIKE,THE TRACK OPENS AT 10AM....SIGN UPS CLOSE AT 11:30....RACING STARTS AT NOON....WE ARE USUALLY OUT OF THERE BEFORE 4:00...SO COME ON OUT AND RACE IF YOU CAN.....DAVE


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

No one uses shocks around here!?


I am scheduled to work Sunday from 2-8pm, but I am going to try to make it anyway!.!.!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

What about TIRES!? What are the best kind of tires to use at HT races? Brand? Size? Shape? Whatever....


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Questions*

All the answers are on the last 25 pages. Do you want us to write another book about the same topic?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

mooremike1 said:


> What about TIRES!? What are the best kind of tires to use at HT races? Brand? Size? Shape? Whatever....


MOST OF US RUN TAKE-OFF C27 OR SOREX 28s


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I may try to get out to run the RC18T Sunday !!!! If I come I will also bring My BRP to try!!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys and gals,

Have you got a friend or have been talking to a guy at a hobbyshop who wants to race, but doesnt want to make the investment on equipment till hes tried it? Or maybe you race with a guy nitro onroad or offroad or see him parking lot bashing or just says hed like to try racing?

Well, excuse time is OVER baby!! I will have a car built just for that come next Friday at the Gate. Its available for a pack in practice or maybe even a whole race night (assuming it lives the rigors of a newbies abuse). Radio, batteries, tires, its all there. 

Please be sure that the person who is going to borrow this equipment understands that they are under no financial obligation should they accidentilly break the car, but by the same token, laughing hysterically while driving the car full speed into walls or abuse of the radio, etc. ummmm, well it wont be tolerated!!

Only cash out of hand I think will be for race entry fee and even thats waivable the first night.

This cars also available for Hobbytown outdoor races-though someone will have to volunteer to charge batteries and make darn sure the car, radio, batteries, etc make it back to me or the Gate!!! 


Guys who work in hobbyshops who read this, please spread the word!!

Thanks,
Ray Huang
[email protected]
216-870-3263


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

As a side note-I ALSO have a BRP car that I should be able to make a rentable ride as well. I just need a Futaba FM 75mhz receiver and crystal.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

GRIZZLY-A said:


> Jeff,ask Chris Goetz,I think he use to run them.


Jeff, you may be out of luck. I went to the site and downloaded the PDF file. But it has an error and won't open. If you want to try it yourself you can. Go to the German site, click the downloads tab at the top. Then follow the second link down, and go to the third page of downloads. You'll find it there.

The GM esc's are awesome. The drawback is the lack of support/literature. I sold mine for that very reason.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

mooremike1 said:


> No one uses shocks around here!?


I would say we all pretty much use the shock from the car maker. I have Associated shocks on my Associated cars, HPI shocks on my HPI car and Tamiya shocks on my Tamiya cars.

BTW

Ignore insaneriders, he has personality flaws induced by inhalation of jet exhaust.:jest: 

I sent the article to your Hotmail address the other one bounced.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes Insaino's "humor" takes about 2 to 3 months to understand but he is full of tips, suggestions, know-how and occasionaly crap. Get past his sarcasm and he's a cool dude


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Bill Weaver said:


> 2 to 3 months


 
2 to 3 months??:lol: 




Bill Weaver said:


> occasionally crap.


Occasionally ??:lol:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Chris, I found them in the front pages of RC Caraction! graupner.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Does HT carry those tires!?


My life gets more complicated the more I get into this RC stuff.
I am still trying to work out the kinks for Sunday.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

mooremike1 said:


> Does HT carry those tires!?
> 
> 
> My life gets more complicated the more I get into this RC stuff.
> I am still trying to work out the kinks for Sunday.


 yes they do :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*occationally*

You want the truth, YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH! 

Call them like I see them. 

Just because I know the right answer, doesn't mean it's the popular answer.

Point noted, and disregarded.

Carry on.

GABE


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will see You all Sunday!!! Bring Your BRP cars and maybe We can give them a try!!!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I Need Droop Info On The Stock Droop Guage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!what Should I Set It At.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

insaneriders said:


> You want the truth, YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!
> 
> Call them like I see them.
> 
> ...


 Major Pain has spoken!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

He gets a promotion from Major Pain to General Nuisance

Keep up the good work Gabe


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Can I be Corporal Punishment?


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Droopy Pants*

Set it at what ever your stock instruction manual said too. Then go back and read my post and set it the way I told you. Then have Ray Huang set it. Then set it the way I showed you the last time I set up your car. Then have Bob set it. Then have Jeff set it. Then read my post again, and maybe by then you will be able to change your own diaper.

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

bigbadstu said:


> Can I be Corporal Punishment?


you're more like private part.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

That was pretty cold, Private Stash


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Points 6/11/06

Touring Car 

Bob Williams 789
David Ottobre 768
Ross Janke 764
Mitch Dunasky 625
Jeff Morgan 587
Steve Shirilla 390
Don Williams 378
Mat The Cat 324
Ian Vrana 246
Mike Dunasky 180
Adam Green 179
Ray Huang 70
Bob Siegmyer 64

Mini Truck 

Joey Carroll 783
Joe Carroll 775
Jeff Morgan 597
Allan Corral 383
Bud Bartos 200
Bob Siegmeyer 65

Bomber 

Dave Lazor 798
Stu Riegel 787
Mike Rhodes 388
Bill Weaver 196

BRP 

Bud Bartos 200
Joe Carroll 196
Dave Lazor 193
Bill Weaver 193


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> Points 6/11/06
> 
> Touring Car
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the quick update Bob. And sorry for the bumper car main. Car is much faster and easier to drive. thanks again and thanks to Nitro too.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Ooops. didn't think about the length of the reply


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Whats TQ in sedan? Anyone hit 41 laps or get close yet?? HOpe to see you guys soon. I have the PF Mazda 6 and the new Parma type M to try!!! I cannot wait!!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Oopps*

Oops, your no daisy at all. Why Kate, your not wearing a bussel.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> You want the truth, YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!
> 
> Call them like I see them.
> 
> ...


 
Disturbing and insightful, as always...


Indeed...


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Well there was some great racing sunday! Thanks! Damn, that Bud is FAST! Super fun! I got 40 laps. Now I just need to put in a descent motor. Poopypants, thank you for not hitting me in the main! But you do still need to work on setting up a pass and changing your line at speed!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

nitrojeff said:


> thank you for not hitting me in the main!


You were lucky. My car has wheel marks on both sides. Looks like I was in a NASCAR race at Martinsville.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> You were lucky. My car has wheel marks on both sides. Looks like I was in a NASCAR race at Martinsville.


Sorry about the Main sunday guys Ill do a better job of spliting the cars up in thr future no more Martinsville

Don


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Would anyone be interested in running a second class that would provide a level playing field for everyone if it was FREE?


Being Free there will be stipulations!


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Is this a trick question?  

I'm in.

Gabe (Major Mistake), YGPM


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys,

spread the word-the Gate car is DONE (well almost done-needs an antennae tube)!! Tell your friends, coworkers, customers, offraod racing buddies about a free chance to try RC driving and racing!!! 

A big thanks to my wallett (HA), nitro jeff, Dave Usnik and Stu for the much needed parts!!

Its up to US to make this work!!

Ray


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Sorry Stu*

All gone, most went for 65 to 85


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

bigbadstu said:


> Is this a trick question?
> 
> I'm in.


NO it's not. I have an idea.

Make sure you read the fine print.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> NO it's not. I have an idea.
> 
> Make sure you read the fine print.


 Stipulations? Hey, this is a "family track."
Look out now!!


Indeed...


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

what stipulations are those, Bob?

Come on, spill it!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

11 second Breakout class (actual time to be determined later)

Any lap under 11 seconds will not be counted. Anyone can run an 11 second lap, anyone can win. You must be consistent to win.

To be eligible to run in the Breakout class you must be entered and run in 1 of the regular classes. You can not concentrate solely on the Breakout class. Except for catastrophic breakage, if you drop out of your regular class you must withdraw from Breakout.

Any 1/10 scale chassis car or truck
Any body
Any motor
Any tire
Any battery

No timing or scoring information will be given from the scoring stand.
No scoring beeps.
No timers of any kind allowed on the drivers stand.
No moving over for the leader. You won't know who is leading.
Heads up starts in all heats and mains
6 minute heats 
8 minute mains

High dollar equipment not necessary, it might be a hindrance. Dust off the ancient equipment and have some fun. After all it's FREE.:lol:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I'll see what I can dig up. 1/10th, any, anything huh! does it have to have 4 tires?


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

You would have to say 1/10th. That eliminates my old CRC pan car.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bob,sounds Interesting.....i Might Be In....dave


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

hello, stock Mini Cooper :lol: Maybe that's a 16 second lap.

Let me know how it goes, I can't make it Sunday.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Great idea for a class Bob!!! I hope its a success. Maybe we can adopt into the Gate in the fall. 

btw-the servo I got with the XXXS is hosed-so I am hunting down a replacment servo for the Gate car. I hope to have it track ready as planned for Friday if any of you are interested. YES-a newcomer can run it in breakout class if thats alright with you guys.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I won't be there this sunday either!?!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> I'll see what I can dig up. 1/10th, any, anything huh! does it have to have 4 tires?


You should probably start with 8 or 9. That way you can have 4 at the end of the race. :jest:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Great idea for a class Bob!!! I hope its a success. Maybe we can adopt into the Gate in the fall.


Ray,

It was your post on attracting and keeping racers that got me thinking. I thought a twofer might be attractive, Two problems as I see it are the cost of racing and some people, no matter how hard they try, are not going to be able to acquire the skills to win. This alleviates both problems.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

OK we will see if we can get the class off the ground Sunday.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Bob,

I plan on being there Sunday, but won't have a breakout car ready. Need to evalutae parts needed and were to get them.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> I won't be there this sunday either!?!


 you suck


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

nitrojeff said:


> I won't be there this sunday either!?!


No dirt You sure?


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Wow, what compound tire do you use for broiling!? CS27s, since that's all I got!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> Wow, what compound tire do you use for broiling!? CS27s, since that's all I got!


 
The 27's should be OK, they have a wide working temperature range. Concrete does not got hot like asphalt does. I've never seen the track much over 110°.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> No dirt You sure?


I feel my plans changing!!!!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> I feel my plans changing!!!!


 It's tough serving two masters


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

5 masters (work,concrete,dirt,carpet,and my little heli) My poor wife has to pretend she has a broken turnbuckle to get any attention.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

nitrojeff said:


> My poor wife has to pretend she has a broken turnbuckle to get any attention.


Now that's funny :jest:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Now that's chassis tweaking


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Nitro, Finally got my truck running and promptly ran it into the basement wall. spinning like crazy then hit the carpet, hooked up and launched into the wall....real fast.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I got all the parts on my xxxt but I can't stop the glitching!?! I have changed EVERYTHING. I am going to add the receiver capacitor like my 1/12. It is radio interference, could it be tranny or outdrives? steering servo? I was looking for foams for it and I would run it in Bobs new class.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> I got all the parts on my xxxt but I can't stop the glitching!?! I have changed EVERYTHING. I am going to add the receiver capacitor like my 1/12. It is radio interference, could it be tranny or outdrives? steering servo? I was looking for foams for it and I would run it in Bobs new class.


Nay

Just the loose nut holding the controler

don


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

How was the race today!? How was the new speck class!?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

What A Great Day Of Racing...the Weather Held Out And The Temp Was'nt That Bad....thanks To The Wind....the New Breakout Class I Think Was A Success And I Hope It Grows Bigger...can't Wait For Next Week...see Ya Then....Dave


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks for the fun today. Sorry I couldn't help tear down today, but if I don't get home by 5:30, I might not get to race.
Man was my motor burnt. The magnets are toast too. Burned grooves in them as well and had burn marks on the case vents. Got greedy on the gearing I think.

I might not be at the race next week. Probably be at the Champ race in Cleveland.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Congrats to Matt on the 41 laps.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Points 6/18/06

Touring Car 

Bob Williams 983
David Ottobre 953
Ross Janke 948
Mitch Dunasky 805
Jeff Morgan 757
Don Williams 559
Mat The Cat 524
Steve Shirilla 456
Ian Vrana 420
Mike Dunasky 353
Terrell Battle 196
Dave Lazor 189
Adam Green 179
Corey Mikesina 61
Ray Huang 70
Bob Siegmyer 64


Mini Truck 

Joe Carroll 971
Joey Carroll 851
Jeff Morgan 796
Allan Corral 578
Bud Bartos 200
Eddie Emch 190
Bob Siegmeyer 65

Bomber 

Dave Lazor 798
Stu Riegel 787
Mike Rhodes 388
Bill Weaver 196

BRP 

Bud Bartos 200
Joe Carroll 196
Dave Lazor 193
Bill Weaver 193

Breakout 

Bob Williams 200
Don Williams 196
Dave Lazor 195


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

GREEEEEEAAAAATTTTTT DAY OF RACING!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: LOVED IT!!!!  Man with the mileage Jeff get with his t-maxx he could run a whole half a lap :freak: . I loved the racing today and i think i did pretty good. I didnt run into anyone except i t-boned Dave....I will leave the self marsheling system to jeff. I think my new grill may have been interfering with the whole c main :tongue: ......haha.....i am going to get my evader working and try to fine tune it.......I HAVE A QUICK QUESTION  (whats new) I have a xs3 pro and need to know how to dial in and out power NITRO, I KNOW YOU KNOW BECAUSE YOU DO IT WITH YOUR MINI


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

41 laps-whoo hoo!! I am off to China soon, I hope to race with you guys when I get back. My Losi is collecting dust on the ole shelf....


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

*bomber points*

Hey Bob,My Points Should Go Towards Bomber Not Touring Car....Dave


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

You can change the settings using the little buttons on the face of the radio. I think the ones under the screen.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

partyplatedave said:


> I have a xs3 pro and need to know how to dial in and out power NITRO, I KNOW YOU KNOW BECAUSE YOU DO IT WITH YOUR MINI


 
I believe you use the buttons to scroll to EPA and then use the channel button to swtich form ST to T epa (thats steering epa to throttle epa) and use the +/- buttons to change the value. The value should be 100 right now, so try 80% or so at first.

Ray


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

*hello*

Whats up every one, this is the noob up at HT, lol :tongue: (Cory) for those that know who i am. I had a great time yesterday even though my car was really glitchy before the main, so i didnt get to race but i had fun. Does any know if overheating could cause that problem? And I just wanted to make sure that there is a race this sunday the 25. Also Jeff if you read this, if i bring up my T-Maxx do you think you could help me get it to stay running? It stalls all the time, If you could that would be great. :thumbsup: also the esc on my XXX-S is fine i have drive and reverse again, so thats a good thing i guess.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Cory-if your motro is overheated or dirty and the comm is black-then you'll glitch for sure.


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

rayhuang said:


> Cory-if your motro is overheated or dirty and the comm is black-then you'll glitch for sure.


 the comm was cleaned by jeff like 1 race b4 the final. so it was clean, but would a overheated XRS or motor make it glitch/not have forward or reverse.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

DAVON said:


> Hey Bob,My Points Should Go Towards Bomber Not Touring Car....Dave


Sorry Dave... No Bomber class...No Bomber points.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't feel bad Cory, I led the first few laps in the main and my motor left a trail of smoke! Don't misunderstand, Matt was faster! but I think there was quite a bit of greedy gearing goin' on!
as for the stupid tmaxx, I may not make it sunday, so new fuel line, clean air filter and check the seal on the gas tank lid, if it isn't tight, you will starve at full throttle. I would go back to factory carb settings, put a loop in the muffler fuel line and check for other air leaks (gas tank,engine back plate, carb)


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

nitro is my hero


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> nitro is my hero


 he do sond smert don't he


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey poopy pants...you did good. And I do buy your theory on the grill and glitching.

Bob, now that I figured out your cute, new little class, it looks fun.

Nitro, my car smoked better than yours!


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't feel bad Cory, I led the first few laps in the main and my motor left a trail of smoke! Don't misunderstand, Matt was faster! but I think there was quite a bit of greedy gearing goin' on!
as for the stupid tmaxx, I may not make it sunday, so new fuel line, clean air filter and check the seal on the gas tank lid, if it isn't tight, you will starve at full throttle. I would go back to factory carb settings, put a loop in the muffler fuel line and check for other air leaks (gas tank,engine back plate, carb)

_____________________________________________________

i dont have enough fuel line to the muffler to put a loop in it so should i leave it, and should i put in a fuel filter (Blue Thing) in the main fuel line?


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Nope*

You should do what Jeff said, his name is nitro. Of course that is if you are really looking for a solution, or you could do everything on the list, except the fuel line, and possibly have the same problem. Or you could follow the set up instructions, again. Or you could buy a new motor. Or you could buy a ready to run. Or you could stick to electric, and buy a new motor. Or you could get a motor lathe and cut the comm after every two runs. And make sure your not rolled out sky high, ask Bob, he's really good at explaining roll out every month.

GABE


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

insaneriders said:


> You should do what Jeff said, his name is nitro. Of course that is if you are really looking for a solution, or you could do everything on the list, except the fuel line, and possibly have the same problem. Or you could follow the set up instructions, again. Or you could buy a new motor. Or you could buy a ready to run. Or you could stick to electric, and buy a new motor. Or you could get a motor lathe and cut the comm after every two runs. And make sure your not rolled out sky high, ask Bob, he's really good at explaining roll out every month.
> 
> GABE


 Ya i know jeffs name on here. well my t-maxx was an RTR i bought it last year and i just want it to run rite because i love to just bash around or do what ever. But i was also thinking about selling it but i dont think im gonna do that, because t-maxx's are fun to pop wellies and jump stuff. but i am sticking to electric and ill be up there this sunday as of now unless something changes and i cant make it. but plan on me being there, how much is the motor lathe?


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> You should do what Jeff said, his name is nitro. Of course that is if you are really looking for a solution, or you could do everything on the list, except the fuel line, and possibly have the same problem. Or you could follow the set up instructions, again. Or you could buy a new motor. Or you could buy a ready to run. Or you could stick to electric, and buy a new motor. Or you could get a motor lathe and cut the comm after every two runs. And make sure your not rolled out sky high, ask Bob, he's really good at explaining roll out every month.
> 
> GABE


 Can ya feel the love?


Indeed...


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

ghoulardi how much are motor lathes?


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I'd look on E-Bay 1st. I like my Cobra a lot. Just to make one thing abundantly clear, even though you will be turning stock coms, you need a lathe for modified motors. Don't worry, you don't need a diamond bit. I'll hook you up. Whatever kind of bit comes with it will be fine. Don't pay extra for the diamond.


Indeed...


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*By The Way ...*

Oh Gabe, its parking lot. Bob's explaining F.D.R. (final drive ratio) these days. Rubber tires you see.


Indeed...
:lol:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Guys,anybody Have An Extra Charger They Want To Sell....cheap....if So E-mail Me What Type Of Charger And How Much You Want...i Need It To Charge Batteries For The Breakout Class.....dave


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Wrong*

Bob, doesn't calculate roll out because he thinks the size of the tire doesn't change, but his calipers only read to the nearest millimeter. When in fact all tires do wear and roll out does change. If he would switch to calipers reading the nearest thousanth of an inch he would find change, about a tooth. If you want to wait too see cords then be my guest, then you can go up a tooth. 

DISCLAIMER: Non of this really matters because if you think one tooth lost you the race your wrong, it was when you parked in the infield for five seconds, and when you weren't in the groove for the other four minutes that lost you the race. Not to mention you haven't adjusted or looked at any of your suspension geometry all day. Everyone is worried about battery and motor, guess what if your laps aren't within .5 seconds of each other it really doesn't matter how fast you go if you can't drive consistant. I'm sure Bob will approve of that.

GABE


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ps*

BTW my motors are really fast and my batteries suck, and so does my driving. But mostly its my direct approach, that really pisses people off.


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

how much are motor lathes?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

We need to switch to 256 pitch gears so we can make appropriate changes.
and be nice to the poor kid, he's new (BTW a lathe is about 3rd on your list)


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

ok well whats 2nd and 1st? lol


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

$150.00 for the lathe. pinions,discharger


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

for what?


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

so pinions and a discharger ins 2nd and 1st on my list?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

XXX-S_KID said:


> how much are motor lathes?



Anyone at Hobbytown or at the Gate who has a lathe should be willing to cut your comm for you. Just bring them the armature already out of the can and give them time to do it. Anyone who wont isnt looking out for the good of the sport and should be kicked in the nu...knees. OH-it doesnt hurt to "offer" to buy them a coke or something....


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

nitrojeff said:


> $150.00 for the lathe. pinions,discharger


 how much is an ok discharger? and how many different pinions should i get?


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

jeff why wont you make it this sunday?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

do you guys race oval or like a road corse????


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

road corse


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

the funny thing is if i turn right with my tc it spins!!! i race oval!


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

well u go around the track to the left rite?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ive acculy rolled it with my 15t when i swerved right to avoid a crash, hahaha!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea but i want to start some roadracing, hows it here??


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

lol ive rolled my XXX-S on our road corse, the 1 turn my car liked to grip really hard on the right side of my car and it rolled


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

any damage?


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

its good


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

nope no damage.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea but i live in pa?? like a 4 hr drive!


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

oh well nvm then lol i didnt know you lived in pa my bad


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

hahahahahah


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i might be comming and stayin for allittke while at my aunts!! how old r u just curious?


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> i might be comming and stayin for allittke while at my aunts!! how old r u just curious?


 15 will be 16 in july


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

13 will be 14 in well.... hold on..... yea november!


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> 13 will be 14 in well.... hold on..... yea november!


 ok where does your aunt live?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i think in brooklyn!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ray Ray*

Will you cut my, comm, off. I'm pretty sure of the guys out there all the cutting is done at home. 

Hey mister can you cut my comm, sorry kid I left it at home.
Hey mr, can you cut my comm, sorry dude I cut five at a time, at home.
Hey, I'm on the microphone. Does anyone here have a comm lathe at the track. 

In unison, we don't need no stinking lathe at the track, we travel light. Besides if we all cut at once the breaker will blow sky high. We don't even charge at the track!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

and that one kid carries 5 armitures in his pocket just in case he sees someone with a lathe out.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> But mostly its my direct approach, that really pisses people off.


No,Gabe it's your God-like know it all attitude and complete lack of people skills that do it. You come off sounding like an immature fourteen year old. It's people like you that suck the fun out of racing and trolls like you that take the fun out of internet boards.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Bob, doesn't calculate roll out because he thinks the size of the tire doesn't change,
> GABE


Well God has spoken. The whole rubber tire world and myself are wrong. I'll go to confession and say my Hail Mary's now.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> but his calipers only read to the nearest millimeter.
> GABE


And how would you know anything about my equipment? Maybe I'll pull out my micrometer and measure them out to one ten thousandth.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

ghoulardi said:


> Can ya feel the love?
> 
> 
> Indeed...


It's a thin line between love and hate.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> But mostly its my direct approach, that really pisses people off.


 


rayhuang said:


> Anyone who wont isnt looking out for the good of the sport and should be kicked in the nu...knees.


 
ehh yup


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Throw out a bone*

Mission accomplished!

Finally got some.

I knew I could count on you Bob. Can you tell which part of my post was intentionally wrong to draw fire?

Answer, the whole thing. The truth is out there, you just have to find it. 

Damn, your a good guy! 

BTW, do you bring your lathe to the track?


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Roger*



Robertw321 said:


> No,Gabe it's your God-like know it all attitude and complete lack of people skills that do it. You come off sounding like an immature fourteen year old. It's people like you that suck the fun out of racing and trolls like you that take the fun out of internet boards.


Sorry, I hope your next Captain has a complete lack of self confidence. 

People, do you see people?

Yes I will always be 14.

If sucking the fun out consists of kicking your ass, then yes.

Trolling, are we going fishing. Define Fun. From what I've seen, this board consists of educational value, and praise for good weather and racing. 

Lovingly out of the sport,
GABE


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Will you cut my, comm, off. I'm pretty sure of the guys out there all the cutting is done at home.
> 
> Hey mister can you cut my comm, sorry kid I left it at home.
> Hey mr, can you cut my comm, sorry dude I cut five at a time, at home.
> ...


And you don't even race with us any more. If you think so little of our operation , why do you bother to troll here? I don't see you putting in any effort to improve it.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*To be or not to be*

If my schedule permitted Sundays off, for that matter weekends off, come get some. But let's not pretend, it won't happen with any regularity worthy of a full blown racing addiction. 

Why do I troll? Because I like you guys, dumbass. I don't intend to offend, just make fun, of. Truthfully I have never witnessed a blown breaker, so allow me to retort. I have only been told of blowing by you.

Public Forum, or so I thought.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Sorry, I hope your next Captain has a complete lack of self confidence.
> 
> Yes I will always be 14.
> 
> GABE


If that's self confidence, I'm taking the bus and I know the driver won't be 14.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> I'm sure Bob will approve of that.
> GABE


 


insaneriders said:


> Lovingly out of the sport


Actually this is the only thing you said I do approve of.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Public Forum, or so I thought.


Yes it is.

En Garde


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> No,Gabe it's your God-like know it all attitude and complete lack of people skills that do it. You come off sounding like an immature fourteen year old. It's people like you that suck the fun out of racing and trolls like you that take the fun out of internet boards.


 
HEAR, HEAR !!!  

Indeed...


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ha Ha*



Robertw321 said:


> If that's self confidence, I'm taking the bus and I know the driver won't be 14.


Let's not throw stones when we live in glass houses. Remember, you too play with little toy cars. Don't confuse ability to play youthfully and professionalism, you've never seen me in the later environment, so don't make an ass of yourself.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Sorry, I hope your next Captain has a complete lack of self confidence.
> 
> GABE


Seems to me you brought it up.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Huh?*

Can we stay on topic here? I thought this was a parkin lot racin thread.
Seems like that's gotten lost lately. Just my .02.


Indeed...


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Old fart*

Maybe your next flight will have two old people like yourself flying. Sure hope you don't get highjacked, wait, that doesn't happen anymore does it. Good luck good sir, 14 looks pretty good now doesn't it. How's your heart, blood pressure a little high? Not looking good for the old people. How old are you, Bob? Stooping to the level of a 14 year old doesn't seem very mature. You must be younger than your appearance leads on, and in that case you have my sincere apologies. For your luck that is.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Bored or Boring*



ghoulardi said:


> Can we stay on topic here? I thought this was a parkin lot racin thread.
> Seems like that's gotten lost lately. Just my .02.
> 
> 
> Indeed...


You chimed in didn't you? If you got something worthy to say about parking lot racing, by all means, let's hear it. 


Still waiting.

Shall I resume the conversation.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Kind of quiet*

I think I killed Bob. Someone please give him a call. His heart may have given out right after he logged out. I don't think he can handle this kind of stress on a regular basis. We might think about another race director. Sure is a big liability having to carry around a defibulator around the race track. Is anyone certified to use one of them there things? 

Ross, you still there?

Damn, someone call him quick, make sure he's OK. I can't see the pulse, of parking lot racing that is.

SEE YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

my car looks way faster than yours!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*looky looky*

Is looks the operative word? Is there a radar gun involved? I like guns.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Bob's funeral arrangements*

It is with deep regret that I inform all of our racing friends Bob has passed. Apparantly Bob was the only one fast enough, or the fortitude to keep up with me. But now he is gone and we shall forever miss him. Don't forget him, for he is an immortal soul that shall return, for another deliverance of the gospel. 

BTW Gabriel does mean God Like.

Preach on Brother Bob to us unworthy mortals. Seriously, not serious. You can't put out the fire, only fuel it. Your silence is proof of that. Keep on keeping on, I'll be watching, or trolling as you put it. 

Follow your mentor's lead, and don't post. 

Delirious,
Eddy Murphy


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Gee, I must have struck a nerve.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> 14 looks pretty good now doesn't it.


No it doesn't. I'm still taking the bus.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Stooping to the level of a 14 year old doesn't seem very mature.


I never said I was mature. I just don't let that short coming show as much as others do.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> How old are you, Bob?


fifty three


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> Not looking good for the old people.


At least social security will be around when I get there.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> We might think about another race director.


OK, I'll stay home Sunday. Anyone that cares to can run the race.

BTW Don't forget to bring your computer and dig up a scoring program. Steve no longer has a race computer.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Hank,


I apologize. I let this go on too long.


Signing off now.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

wow!!!


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Social insecurity*

Don't worry about Hank, even he knows we are just messing around. And Bob, everyone know you are unreplaceable, don't flaunt it. But please do enjoy it, as always, you the man.

GABE


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Old guys*

I just had to show, or race, those young guys and show them we could post two pages of useless dribble too. However, I do hope it was entertaining dribble. For those of you that think I'm retarded funny stupid, your right, just be careful in what order you place the words retarded funny stupid when in person. 

Good fun, Bob.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

EAGLERACER said:


> wow!!!


 BOY DON....YOU TALK TO MUCH.....DAVE


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

DAVON said:


> BOY DON....YOU TALK TO MUCH.....DAVE


I felt that was all that was need to sum it all up

Don


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

We don't bring a defibrillator to the track; it blows the breaker


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

EAGLERACER said:


> I felt that was all that was need to sum it all up
> 
> Don


 I AGREE


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Anyone up for some boat racing??? HOly crap this is a lot of rain!!


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

lets let Mother nature get it all out of her system so we have a nice week end

Don

PS just been told my warehouse is starting to flood holy cow


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I got a deans discharger that I am selling if you want it.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.addictingclips.com/Clip.aspx?key=D0E92DFF7F35448F

Go to this to see a guy who holds a lighter to his pants and he farts a flamethrower


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey guys,
Since this has turned into a dissing forum, I have decided to boycot the next race. When everyone becomes civil, I will make a decision as to when I will return to racing. I don't like confrontation and hostility....it makes me quezy. And a bad speller. I hope the next time I return to the forum we are all nicey nice.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Wow?*

This is just the kind of crap we don't need in this HOBBY! You got Ray tryin' to bring in new ppl and then this stuff starts.
I think we all (myself included) would do well to emulate Bud Bartos. He's the best driver I know personally and he always has time to help anyone with a problem without the condescention. The whole BRP crowd manages to stay pleasant and helpful to old timers and noobs alike. 
I guess they've figured out how to keep the FUN in racin'.
If you ain't havin' fun, GO Home. 
I have no problem with our race director. If you do, go to a different track. Why make comments when you aint there?


Just my .02

Indeed...


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Botcott?*

Why boycott mitch? The guy stirrin' the pot won't be there. C'mon out and enjoy the day. The nice ppl will be there. :dude:


Indeed...


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey poopypants, Cory may want your discharger. 
and you guys haven't figured out Gabe yet? he's a tiny smoldering ember, leave him alone and he will fizzle out, but stoke the flame and he will burn you.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

and he smells kinda wierd.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

but his car is fast.............. for 4 minutes. 



then BAMM


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Ross,i Don't Think Mitch Is Telling The Whole Story Why He Won't Be There Sunday...if I Recall He Said He Was Going To The Race Downtown This Weekend So I Think The Boycott Is Him Having Some Fun....Dave........P.S. I AGREE WITH YOU THAT THE BRPers ARE A CLASS ACT..EVERYTIME WE GET TOGETHER ITS NOTHING BUT SMILES AND FUN...NOTHING AGAINST OUR PAKINGLOT CROWD THEY'RE ALOT OF FUN ALSO....I LOVE BOTH RACING GROUPS. :thumbsup: .. :thumbsup: ..


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

nice call Dave, I was just going to bust him myself. he is one of those F1 type.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

real race cars have fenders


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

:tongue: :tongue: Is it safe to come out and play again :wave: :wave:


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

partyplatedave said:


> I got a deans discharger that I am selling if you want it.


 how much you want for it?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Mitch-do the go-karts at the CGP!! Well worth the $20 for 10 laps. Just dont spin out the guy in front trying to outbreak him into the hairpin (well he held me up for 5 laps already!!! and there were no blue flags) :lol:

Ray


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Yea Ray I had my eye on that. Looking forward to a great day of racing. I've been going since 83'. Missed the first one.
Then off to Indy for some Euro racing the next week.

Bill, Fenders? oh, you must mean prototype cars like the 12 cyl. turbo diesel Audi. What the H. E. double toothpick is a push rod anyway. Or for that matter, a carborator? It is amazing what them boys do with 60 year old technology in NASCAR, but I'm a techno geek and like 8-900 horsies from a 19,000 RPM 2.4 litre V8 that throws your eyeballs out of your head when you hit the brakes. The warm up this weekend just gets you ready for the big show next weekend.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Real racing's when the drivers were fat and the tires were skinny.

And yes, I know I've got the first part covered, thank you all very much


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Its pretty much like new and it was a deans that was already assembled and i got it for 35 bucks but i will sell it for like 20 25 bucks just cus of the fact i used it but i will bring it sunday if you are there..........also if anyones want parts and esc and motors i am sellin a bunch on sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

anyone watch my video.......i tried it but it didnt work :tongue:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I am selling the discharger (to xxxs kid), the ionic, a dynamite charger, a runner esc, a duratrax esc, some motors and a bunch of parts.


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

partyplatedave said:


> Its pretty much like new and it was a deans that was already assembled and i got it for 35 bucks but i will sell it for like 20 25 bucks just cus of the fact i used it but i will bring it sunday if you are there..........also if anyones want parts and esc and motors i am sellin a bunch on sunday. :thumbsup:


 how fast does it discharge?


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

800- 875 hp from a normally aspirated american v8 , 203 mph into turn 1 no computer no wings no foreigners nuff said


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I guess watching relics turn left all day is well, interesting? NASCAR is great in that you need only watch the first and last 5 minutes and you got the race all done. Good beer drinking series though. Boogity, boogity that's enough said.

Weaver when you moving? Gonna miss ya. Get your drawl done real goot. I spent some years down south of the Mason myself. Don't forget your a yankee, but don't remind them who won, they are still ticked about that.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

XXX-S_KID said:


> how fast does it discharge?


It discharges at a ten amp rate and it is also a car stand.............oooooooooooooo..........aaaaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

watch this weekend and see real men muscle 3400# relics in both left and right turns my last day of work in ohio will be 7-21 and I will miss all you guys


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*good luck Bill!*

Good luck and best wishes to you Bill. Just remember that down there y'all just gotta develop that "I'm fixin' to git to it" attitude. 

Indeed...


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

The Bill Weaver song just won't sound the same with fiddles and a banjo.

Gonna miss you bud.


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

Great day of racing, my car improved every race. but in the main, 2-3 laps in yet another broken s arm


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Say*



nitrojeff said:


> Hey poopypants, Cory may want your discharger.
> and you guys haven't figured out Gabe yet? he's a tiny smoldering ember, leave him alone and he will fizzle out, but stoke the flame and he will burn you.


Your kinda smart, for a guy with a pony tale. You guys can't blame turnout on me, nice try though. 

Civil Disobedience.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Points 6/25/06

Touring Car 

Bob Williams 1180
David Ottobre 1144
Ross Janke 1136
Mitch Dunasky 805
Jeff Morgan 757
Don Williams 743
Mat The Cat 724
Steve Shirilla 456
Ian Vrana 420
Dave Lazor 383
Mike Dunasky 353
Corey Mikesina 244
Terrell Battle 196
Adam Green 179
Ray Huang 70
Bob Siegmyer 64


Mini Truck 

Joe Carroll 1171
Joey Carroll 1048
Jeff Morgan 796
Allan Corral 578
Eddie Emch 384
Bud Bartos 200
Zach Emch 191
Bob Siegmeyer 65


Bomber 

Dave Lazor 798
Stu Riegel 787
Mike Rhodes 388
Bill Weaver 196


BRP 

Bud Bartos 200
Joe Carroll 196
Dave Lazor 193
Bill Weaver 193


Breakout 

Bob Williams 400
Dave Lazor 391
Don Williams 387
David Ottobre 195


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

rayhuang said:


> Mitch-do the go-karts at the CGP!! Well worth the $20 for 10 laps. Just dont spin out the guy in front trying to outbreak him into the hairpin (well he held me up for 5 laps already!!! and there were no blue flags) :lol:
> 
> Ray


 Ray, You were right on the money with the go karts. beats a stupid T-Shirt anyday. Those karts were pretty quick too, and I got to wear a drivers suit and the whole works. Also, the whole set up was so much better this year. Changing the pits so everyone can see plus the big video boards. It only took them 25 years to start getting it right. One heck of a race to boot! Sorry I missed racing today, but still got my racing jones takien care of. Off to Indy next.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Bob, did my brother make it out?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

MAD1 said:


> Ray, You were right on the money with the go karts. beats a stupid T-Shirt anyday. Those karts were pretty quick too, and I got to wear a drivers suit and the whole works. Also, the whole set up was so much better this year. Changing the pits so everyone can see plus the big video boards. It only took them 25 years to start getting it right. One heck of a race to boot! Sorry I missed racing today, but still got my racing jones takien care of. Off to Indy next.


Yeah good race. Did you see what happened at Mid-Ohio to Joey Hand? OUCH!!

Yeah-one of the things I miss the most about karting is the moment when your suited up, ear plugs in and helmets on and your sitting in your kart waiting for the flag to go up. Its an intense moment that I miss a lot!!! But I wont be missing it for much longer!!

Ray


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

XXX-S_KID said:


> Great day of racing, my car improved every race. but in the main, 2-3 laps in yet another broken s arm



Well when its an S arm and it looks like an S i hope its broken and it probably is!! :freak: :freak:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

MAD1 said:


> Hey Bob, did my brother make it out?


NOPE


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

rayhuang said:


> Yeah good race. Did you see what happened at Mid-Ohio to Joey Hand? OUCH!!
> 
> Yeah-one of the things I miss the most about karting is the moment when your suited up, ear plugs in and helmets on and your sitting in your kart waiting for the flag to go up. Its an intense moment that I miss a lot!!! But I wont be missing it for much longer!!
> 
> Ray


Grown men on go karts just doesnt sound right. Now grown men racing rc cars is more like it OHHHHHHHHHHH YAAAAAAAAAA :dude:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

The breakout class is freakin awesome and i put a little mount to the rear so the battery is in the rear of my evader and it makes is do wheelies all the way down my street and it doesnt slip the clutch or the diff anymore after my fine tuning after today.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

wow Mitch an American top spot on the podium, cool very cool. If Scott Speed could win at Indy I may take more intrest in them there big go carts!?? Yall have a goot time at Indy ya hear


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> wow Mitch an American top spot on the podium, cool very cool. If Scott Speed could win at Indy I may take more intrest in them there big go carts!?? Yall have a goot time at Indy ya hear


 Maybe with a properly tossed bannana peal we could make that happen.


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

hey jeff, what is that speed control that you have?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

quantum 2


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

nitrojeff said:


> quantum 2


ok and were can i get that speed control at?


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

jeff what color is your car


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

jeff im looking at a quantum 2 on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/Associated-Quantum-Competition-2-SPEED-CONTROL-ESC_W0QQitemZ6057771953QQihZ009QQcategoryZ44028QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem look and tell me if i should get that, and how does it work with only 3 wires? is only 1 needed for the motor?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

You use the red wire to the motor and tap into it for you battery positive lead. Then black for battery negative and blue other motor lead.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

XXX-S_KID said:


> jeff im looking at a quantum 2 on<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
> <img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> http://cgi.ebay.com/Associated-Quantum-Competition-2-SPEED-CONTROL-ESC_W0QQitemZ6057771953QQihZ009QQcategoryZ44028QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem look and tell me if i should get that, and how does it work with only 3 wires? is only 1 needed for the motor?[/QUOTE]
> lol....


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> XXX-S_KID said:
> 
> 
> > jeff im looking at a quantum 2 on<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top ><a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
> ...


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't worry about tamiya boy, he's been yelled at by Hank! Go to Hobbytown for the speed control, You'll get a good speedo and a coupon.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

XXXS-KID,YOU SHOULD BUY YOUR ESC NEW...OR FROM SOMEONE YOU KNOW AND TRUST...YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT YOU'LL GET FROM E-BAY WHEN BUYING ELECTRONICS....AND REMEMBER THAT THERE IS NEVER A QUESTION TO DUMB TO BE ASKED....THERE ARE ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT WILL HELP YOU WITH ANYTHING AND ONLY A FEW THAT THINK THAT THEY ARE TO GOOD TO WAIST THE TIME TO HELP AND TRY TO MAKE FUN OF YOU....SO DON'T WAIST YOUR TIME REPLYING TO THEM.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...DAVE


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

sorry xxxs kid, i was laughing because i was like like a year ago,until i searched around and asked, sorry!!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Motor lathe.*

xxxs kid, If you're still lookin' for a lathe, talk to me.


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

*motor lathe*

idk if ill buy one, ill just have some 1 do it for me, but how much do you want for it?


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

everyone, im going to Tennesse tommrow with my friend, and i should be back on tuesday but i having my dad pick up my quantum 2 speed control tommrow if HT got ne in. and one more piece of usless info, its my B-Day in 16 days (ill be 16)


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

DAVON said:


> XXXS-KID,YOU SHOULD BUY YOUR ESC NEW...OR FROM SOMEONE YOU KNOW AND TRUST...YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT YOU'LL GET FROM E-BAY WHEN BUYING ELECTRONICS....AND REMEMBER THAT THERE IS NEVER A QUESTION TO DUMB TO BE ASKED....THERE ARE ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT WILL HELP YOU WITH ANYTHING AND ONLY A FEW THAT THINK THAT THEY ARE TO GOOD TO WAIST THE TIME TO HELP AND TRY TO MAKE FUN OF YOU....SO DON'T WAIST YOUR TIME REPLYING TO THEM.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...DAVE


And that is exactly why he is my mentor corey,,, Jeff could be yours just wear a cup and pads because he likes to hit you.....TRUST ME I KNOW :drunk:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

ghoulardi said:


> xxxs kid, If you're still lookin' for a lathe, talk to me.


i am lookin for one....what kind is it :wave:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

You guys and your fancy little quantums.....They burn way to easily... i have an LRP IPC that only cost 100 bucks and i have ran 27 turns geared crazy, 19s geared just plain wrong and i have even an a 9 turn mod that went crazy fast and it barely got hot.... IT HALLS ASS IF YOU ASK ME


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey does anyone have a portable dvd player if so tell me and if you could bring it to the races because i have a new cmaera on my evader and you can watch it during the breakout class if you put it next to the computer because it is so small or in my pits if there is no room but it is so cool when i do wheelies..,......you see the ground then the sky


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey are GBM shocks clicker shocks????????


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

never mind......hey does anyone want to talk or am i just a neglected, lost little child


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

You've got to give us more than 5 minutes to respond to your messages, Droopypants  

No racing, I'm starting to jones :freak:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> never mind......hey does anyone want to talk or am i just a neglected, lost little child


 YES...


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey poopypants, its a cobra mod lathe. I'm a diemaker so you know its set up right.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

well how much will u sell it for........i cant buy it now because i just bought a bmi and i am paying that off...i got it for 60 bucks


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Tell your mom its $70 w/a diamond bit and a drive motor and an extra bit cuz you'll prolly break the diamond.

Indeed...


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

jeff, i was unable to get a quantum 2 from hobbytown, they didnt have any, but is a novak gtx good enough? because i baught one. tell me b4 i put it in if i should return it and wait for quantum 2


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm not familiar with that one, but any RACING esc will be faster.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

the gtx is really good but i prefer lrp..........dont listen to me.........that ian kid took his bmi back because i get paid tomorrow from my neighbor and he wanted money today.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

The GTX is a very good one. You'll like it, and Novak's support is a lot faster than LRP's if you break it.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

bigbadstu said:


> The GTX is a very good one. You'll like it, and Novak's support is a lot faster than LRP's if you break it.


Trader.......just kidding.....Hey stu do u have any 190mm Nissan Silvia bodies from HPI at HT or any 190mm HPI Saleen Mustang bodies


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

bigbadstu said:


> The GTX is a very good one. You'll like it, and Novak's support is a lot faster than LRP's if you break it.


 gtx dosent have a lifetime warrenty tho. rite?


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

can some one tell me what spool means?


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

XXX-S_KID said:


> can some one tell me what spool means?


It is a front diff that is locked! (Does not rotate)
Settles the car during cornering on asphalt.

Tracy


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey Tracy. We're back on Wednesdays now. 

Gentlemen (and ladies), The Gate has changed it's summer program to Wednesday nights. I don't mean to invade your thread, but it was brought to my attention that we don't advertise our changes/schedule enough. Since we are not competing with the weekend racing, I thought it OK to post here. 

Fridays have been horrible for us, and many people have expressed the idea that a day in the middle of week would work better for most of you. So that is what we have done. It seems like when we ran Sundays, everyone wanted Friday so they could stay out late and not worry about it. When we moved to Friday, everyone wanted a weekday to break up the week. So we now have a mid-week test and tune opportunity. 

I know alot of you are pretty immersed in rubber tire racing. If you want to switch gears and bring out the carpet cars, please do. 

Thanks,

- Chris -


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey jeff, i got a used bmi and i am wondering what kind of diff case you have in it....aluminum or plastic and finally did urs come wit a battery strap


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

plastic,yes, you'll have to grind the chassis to fit 3800's also.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

XXX-S_KID said:


> gtx dosent have a lifetime warrenty tho. rite?


 Novak has a very affordable replacement program.


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

Jeff you going to be at the race on sunday?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

nitrojeff said:


> plastic,yes, you'll have to grind the chassis to fit 3800's also.


I think it is cus i put one in to see if it would fit and it does. It was owned by a pro racer.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm gonna try!!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

nitrojeff said:


> I'm gonna try!!


 There is no try. There is only do or not do.  


Indeed...


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

He does kinda look like Yoda....


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

bigbadstu said:


> He does kinda look like Yoda....


That explains his driving...........only has three fingers! :jest:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> That explains his driving...........only has three fingers! :jest:


 Droll, very droll. :freak: 

Indeed...


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

how was everyones race day? mine was good but still have a few adjustments to make


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

I've had better, but it wasn't the car holding me back. I feel older than Ross


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I had an ok day but i wish that i ndidnt hang up on the wal on the main...but i am improving.....a bit


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

hey ross i may buy some stuff cus i just got paid from my neighbor


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

bigbadstu said:


> I've had better, but it wasn't the car holding me back. I feel older than Ross


 nobody can feel that old......


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

WHAT AN A-MAIN IN TC....EVERYBODY WAS RUNNING GREAT AFTER THE FIRST CORNER ON THE FIRST LAP :tongue: :tongue: .....IT WAS A BLAST :thumbsup:...DAVE


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, there were some great races!! I smoked the LRP Bullet ESC in my xxxt, spent the diffs and dog bones in the mini truck, broke another center out of a Take-off wheel, and blew up the TMaxx tranny..... and 39 laps was only good enough for 4th!!!
Hey Cory, check your shocks. The hook may be an empty or bent shock.
See y'all in a few weeks!!


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

ok ill check the oil in the shocks how much should there be in the shocks? and what charger do u use again?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Duratrax Intellipeak Ice..... oil only, no air


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

no bubbles and no squeeks


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

squeeks means there is still air


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

ross pm


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

jeff, i checked all my shocks and i was able to compress them all all the way down with the springs off, so i filled them up and now they dont compress all the way. so i hope that will fix the "hook" problem.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

XXX-S_KID said:


> jeff, i checked all my shocks and i was able to compress them all all the way down with the springs off, so i filled them up and now they dint compress all the way. so i hope that will fix the "hook" problem.


If the shock won't compress all the way you have too much oil in them. They are whats know as hydraulic locked. The shock must compress firmly and smoothly all the way in. Below is the link to the Losi instructions for the XXXS shocks.

http://www.teamlosi.com/pdfs/XXXS/BAG%20F%20.pdf

Another tip, if you have cartridges that are already assembled pop off the little cap, don't bend it, remove the O rings and coat them with Associated's Green Slime. The picture in the instructions will make this clear. Using the Green Slime will protect the O rings when you install the shaft, put some on the end of the shaft before you install it. The shock might leak a little at first, but when the O ring and Slime seat it wont leak for a long time.


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

ok thanks!


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

hey, are there any other onroad races close to strongsville? i would like to race a little more than just when we race at HT.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

listen to bob.....he smart


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

The shocks need to rebound all the way plus your hinge pins should be smooth so your a arm moves up and down freely so then your suspension will fully work......that was my problem and if your hinge pins are not polished you can polish them with 1500 grit sandpaper.....it helped me a ton


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

bob do u have points count


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

POINTS 7/9/06


Touring Car 

Bob Williams 1376
David Ottobre 1334
Ross Janke 1321
Jeff Morgan 952
Mat The Cat 924
Don Williams 808
Mitch Dunasky 805
Ian Vrana 603
Steve Shirilla 456
Corey Mikesina 430
Dave Lazor 383
Mike Dunasky 353
Terrell Battle 196
Adam Green 179
Bob Siegmyer 126
Ray Huang 70

Mini Truck 

Joe Carroll 1171
Joey Carroll 1048
Jeff Morgan 992
Allan Corral 776
Eddie Emch 581
Bud Bartos 200
Zach Emch 191
Bob Siegmeyer 132

Bomber 

Dave Lazor 998
Stu Riegel 856
Mike Rhodes 388
Bill Weaver 196

BRP 

Bud Bartos 200
Joe Carroll 196
Dave Lazor 193
Bill Weaver 193

Breakout 

Bob Williams 591
Dave Lazor 589
Don Williams 454
David Ottobre 391
Jeff Morgan 191
Zach Emch 188
Stu Riegel 68


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

hey bob not that it matters but my name is spelled without an e. iTs spelled cory.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE POINTS UPDATE BOB :thumbsup:....HEY MITCH...WHERE YOU AT??????  ......DAVE


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

My brother brought a jewelry scale home cus one of his friends works in a jewerly store and i was weighing parts and did you know that a graphite shock tower weighs more than a graphite one!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

How Can Graphite Weight More Than Graphite???????


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Which is heavier?......An ounce of graphite or an ounce of feathers?


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

:tongue: they are equal, they are both an ounce :tongue:
but what i think he was tring to say was a graphite shock tower weighs more than a non graphite one, or vice versa. just my guess


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

nooooooooooooooooooo..........the carbon fiber ones that dave gave me are heavier because they are thicker and dont have as much cut out as the factory team graphite do........the carbon fiber ones are heavier than the graphite


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

XXX-S_KID said:


> :tongue: they are equal, they are both an ounce :tongue:
> but what i think he was tring to say was a graphite shock tower weighs more than a non graphite one, or vice versa. just my guess


 :tongue: NOPE


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I am not 2 and u dont have to interperate what i am trying to say


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

ohhhhhhhh yaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

hey, does anyone have an extra xxx-s battery strap? i had HT order me one but im gonna need a battery strap for sunday just incase they dont get mine in.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Just tape your battery down with tape.......thats wats fancy guys like the pros do


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

david what pinion do u use ?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I run 48 pitch at a 72 tooth pinion and 24 or 25 tooth pinion


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

XXX-S_KID said:


> david what pinion do u use ?


 CORY,YOU HAVE A XXX-S AND DAVID HAS A TC3...THE GEARING IT DIFFERENT....YOU WANT YOUR RATIO TO BE AROUND 7.00...YOU GET THIS NUMBER BY TAKING THE NUMBER OF TEETH OF YOUR SPUR DIVIDE IT BY YOUR PINION AND MULTIPLY IT BY 1.83(RATIO OF YOUR DIFF)...HOPE THIS HELPS....OR YOU CAN GO TO WWW.GEARCHART.COM AND JUST FILL THE BLANKS........DAVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

You should be at 24-27 with your CO27. I was over-geared at 28 last week.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

No wonder you guys are smoking your motors. I'm running 20/90 in my XXX-S. Greedy gearing, anyone?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

better safe then sorry right stu


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

partyplatedave said:


> better safe then sorry right stu


*Safe is the B main!*  *Go hard or go home.*


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> *Safe is the B main!*  *Go hard or go home.*


 You asked for it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey guys!!! I need some help I fried my Novak GTX esc after ten minutes!! I wired it like the manual said, programmed it, ran it, then the car freaked out, it took off all by itself and fried my esc, MELTED it down, burnt wires off! ITS CRAP NOW! What did or didn't I do!? Please help I dont need to waste money like that!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

If its new, send it back. Novak's got GREAT service. If you got it used, well you're
uh, you know the rest.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

great day of racing......i finally got my 39 laps....i would have had 40 if i didnt hang it up :freak: :dude: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

I'd be in the B main regardless. 10 cells and a brushless motor couldn't get me into the A.

Bribing Don couldn't even get me into the A  

Showing up in the first place might have helped....


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Points 7/16/06


Touring Car 

Bob Williams 1562
David Ottobre 1527
Ross Janke 1321
Mat The Cat 1124
Mitch Dunasky 986
Jeff Morgan 952
Don Williams 870
Ian Vrana 786
Corey Mikesina 620
Dave Lazor 580
Steve Shirilla 456
Mike Dunasky 353
Terrell Battle 196
Allen Corral 186
Adam Green 179
Bob Siegmyer 126
Ray Huang 70

Mini Truck 

Joe Carroll 1171
Joey Carroll 1048
Jeff Morgan 992
Allan Corral 970
Eddie Emch 778
Bud Bartos 200
Kim Kelby 198
Mike Kelby 193
Zach Emch 191
Bob Siegmeyer 132

Bomber 

Dave Lazor 998
Stu Riegel 856
Mike Rhodes 388
Bill Weaver 196

BRP 

Bud Bartos 200
Joe Carroll 196
Dave Lazor 193
Bill Weaver 193

Breakout 

Dave Lazor 659
Don Williams 653
Bob Williams 591
David Ottobre 587
Jeff Morgan 191
Zach Emch 
Stu Riegel 68


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

well i know that i will never catch bob in points :tongue: .........he can just rig it :freak: ..oh yaaaa.....just jokin :hat: 

so did anyone have a good day  .......it was flippin hot :devil:


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

i did i had a good day.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I had a good time, however; I really screwed up my ankle with some over the top Marshalling. My ankle swelled up something terrible and has just now started to look a bit better. Stop wrecking! Yea that includes me.

Bob, car much faster, but I noticed oversteer much more when speed increased. Stiffen front a bit? Blue green right now.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

MAD!-most likely will help, but also depends on when its going loose. Is it loose in, loose off? YOu could use some kick-up and/or anti-squat, etc.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Ray,

The anti squat is what I figured. Also found my steering rack had loosened up a bit. I should also not get so gready trying to pass. left another color (green) on the right hand board down the main straight.

Jeff, Is this the parking lot weekend? You and I are neck and neck!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> Bob, car much faster, but I noticed oversteer much more when speed increased. Stiffen front a bit? Blue green right now.


Didn't I send you something to read? Read it all your answers are in there.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeh yeh yeh....After I asked the question, I remembered the damn book. Boy are you grouchy.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> Yeh yeh yeh....After I asked the question, I remembered the damn book. Boy are you grouchy.


I'm not grouchy. I'm like God. I help those that help themselves. :jest: But seriously my list has 22 items that you can change to reduce oversteer. I'd be typing for a week. It is also important to know where the condition happens, loose in, loose off, or loose at constant power. To solve these problems you do the same things but in a different order. The key here is to work on the end thats doing the work. Going into the corner work on the front. Coming out work on the rear. In a neutral power situation you can start with either end but keep in mind what the car is doing in other situations. In your case if loose in stiffen the front first. If loose off soften the rear first. I know your at the softest TC4 spring, so if your loose off I might look farther down the list. It also depends on the severity of the condition, some changes have more impact than others. My Cyclone was like on ice loose coming out and at neutral power a rear spring change reduced it to bad loose. Now I'll look for a change that still has a major impact. If it was just a little loose. I'd have tried a change from the middle of the list. With out having driven the car its hard to diagnose and suggest things. A simple suggestion could send you in the wrong direction. There are no absolutes in setup. You could keep the springs in and make three other changes that will tighten the car up and solve the problem. There are lots of way to make a car fast different setups can and do produce the same results.

So now after all that READ THE BOOK!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes God


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Jeff, Do you still race?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

It sure seems like it, since there is always a car being repaired on the dining room table. I may skip another week though. Offroad or camper or both! Why haven't I seen you at Medina? Your car is loose entering the turn because you don't let off the gas! Your car is loose in the middle because you chop at the wheel like you're mad at it! And it's loose at the exit of the turn because you have too much power and never let off the gas through the whole turn!!! But the paint job looks GREAT!!!!! See y'all soon!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> It sure seems like it, since there is always a car being repaired on the dining room table. I may skip another week though. Offroad or camper or both! Why haven't I seen you at Medina? Your car is loose entering the turn because you don't let off the gas! Your car is loose in the middle because you chop at the wheel like you're mad at it! And it's loose at the exit of the turn because you have too much power and never let off the gas through the whole turn!!! But the paint job looks GREAT!!!!! See y'all soon!


 Now that wasn't in the book! I do need to get to Medina though. I'm wondering if I can run 1 battery all night. That's all I got. Are you racing there this week? What day and time is it?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

no racing at medina this week


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> no racing at medina this week


 Then we should see you at the lot!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Robertw321 said:


> With out having driven the car its hard to diagnose and suggest things. A simple suggestion could send you in the wrong direction. There are no absolutes in setup. There are lots of way to make a car fast different setups can and do produce the same results.


A man of wisdom. No truer words can be spoken. I find myself saying the same thing almost verbatim on nearly a weekly basis. Unfortunately, it is often taken as not wanting to help, but that is not the case.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Goetz said:


> A man of wisdom. No truer words can be spoken. I find myself saying the same thing almost verbatim on nearly a weekly basis. Unfortunately, it is often taken as not wanting to help, but that is not the case.


Goetz and I have something in common,  OMG that's terrifying. :jest:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

I am having alot of trouble with trACTION. I rebuilt my car like 5 times but i still am having trouble. O yea by the way i am ian. It may also help if i could drive. :tongue:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mad1,

Setup the car, fill out a setup sheet completely and bring them to me Sunday. We'll work it out. Keep in mind, Nitro might be right, no setup can make up for poor throttle control and abrupt steering movements


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

tcian said:


> I am having alot of trouble with trACTION. I rebuilt my car like 5 times but i still am having trouble. O yea by the way i am ian. It may also help if i could drive. :tongue:


Ian,

What do you have for tires? Tires are 80% to 90% of set up. Secondly what kind of car do you have?


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a tc3,and i run cs 27's and 32's. But ill see if it gets any better this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

tcian said:


> I have a tc3,and i run cs 27's and 32's. But ill see if it gets any better this weekend. :thumbsup:


Ok, the 27's and 32's, if not worn out, are right. I'll give you my base TC3 setup put it on and bring it to me Sunday.

Front

Blue spring
30 wt. Associated oil
Top shock mount in center hole
Bottom shock mount inner hole
Camber links in stock kit location
1° camber
F+2 front block
0° caster blocks
0° toe
Ride height 6 mm
Droop 5 on the Associated gauge.

Rear

Green spring
30 wt. Associated oil
Top shock mount in outer hole
Bottom shock mount in outer hole
Camber links in stock kit location
1.5° camber
R+3+2 rear block
Ride height 6 mm
Droop 3 on the Associated gauge.

Battery placed to rear.

Make sure the front diff is tighter than the rear.

Do you have a tweak board?


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> Mad1,
> 
> Setup the car, fill out a setup sheet completely and bring them to me Sunday. We'll work it out. Keep in mind, Nitro might be right, no setup can make up for poor throttle control and abrupt steering movements


As much as it pains me to admit it, Nitro is probably right. 

I was doing real well, then bam...too much speed. My car really jumped to life in the Main. It frankly caught me by surprise. I don't know if it was a tremendous difference in batteries or the fixing of the small pins holding the wheel hexes in place, but it was ballistic compared to heats 1 & 2. Heat 3 was a disaster from the begining! Loose nut (yes behind the wheel and on the wheel!) and a really loose gear mesh (like no mesh). 

I will attempt to get it all set up and fill in the sheet. I'm also really wondering about this TC4. I have a bad feeling that the car is inherently non-consistent in its performance. Man I miss the XXX-S, even bent up, it was perdictable!

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*God Has Been Replaced*

I'm glad to see I can catch God calling himself God, and not me God. However that is completely irrelevant, since my last verbal bashing I've sold all of my RC gear except for a few items. Before I sold my lathe I rebuilt all eleven of my stock motors and put new brushes in them. After I cut the comm, I marked the can with the current comm size. The motors are broken in and ready to drop in your car. I have 6 EPIC ROAR STOCK, 4 MONSTER STOCK, AND 2 COBALT, One 19T, One 11T and One 8T, MOD. 

How much are brushes? How much are springs? How much is a motor? How much is a comm lathe?

15X5=75

Thats right more motors than you can name for 70. That's about two new stock motors that suck.

GABE The INSANO THAT GOT TOO MANY HOBBIES.

PS. Don't worry Bob, I'll be back, not for revenge, but a reckoning.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok i will try to do that i tested my car and it seems to be a lot better.But i will try i have a fueral on saturday.  And no i do not have a tweak borad :dude:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Robertw321 said:


> Ian,
> 
> What do you have for tires? Tires are 80% to 90% of set up. Secondly what kind of car do you have?


BUT THOSE EXTRA TEN PERCENT ARE STILL IMPORTANT.....sorry just trying to cheer up all my set up tools


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you have a tweak board?[/color][/size][/font][/QUOTE]

He can use the one i just got in the mail :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks david for letting me use your tweak borad. :wave:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

wwat did ross give you??????


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

SOOOOO. WAT IS THIS TC5 BELT thingee murr bobber i been hearin bout


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

IAN why dont you buy all of gabes motors and u will be super fast....into the wall....jk....jk...jk


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

are you guy's racing sunday....Im thinking of stopping by.....just to watch.....


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

MIke-why dont you grab the Losi from the Gate and run it? I wanted to race too, but I got a 5 yr olds birthday party to attend 

Ray


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

maybe............


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HEY MIKE,YES WE ARE RACING....TRACK OPENS AT 10am...RACING AT NOON...COME ON DOWN AND BRING THE GATE CAR AND HAVE SOME FUN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...DAVE


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

No thanks i dont need anymore motors.I got a hole crap LOAD of stuff.  :freak: :hat:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

The wall is my beat friend :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

rayhuang said:


> MIke-why dont you grab the Losi from the Gate and run it? I wanted to race too, but I got a 5 yr olds birthday party to attend
> 
> Ray


If Mike had some cajones, he would bring that Yokomomah ha thing out and see what he can do!

On a lighter note. How does one go about measuring droop. The stupid droop guage Associated provides has numbers that don't seem to corellate to anything. The manual says to put the rear at "4" and the front at "6". I was trying to get front at 1.5mm and rear at 2mm. How and where do i measure that?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> On a lighter note. How does one go about measuring droop. The stupid droop guage Associated provides has numbers that don't seem to corellate to anything. The manual says to put the rear at "4" and the front at "6". I was trying to get front at 1.5mm and rear at 2mm. How and where do i measure that?


I'll explain the confusing world of droop setting terminology to you Sunday


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I done think I found something. After setting the ride height, hold the wheels down and lift up on the chassis until the suspension extends, re-measure with the ride height guage then subtract to get the droop measurment?


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Bob, you would be proud of me. I went throught that pdf you got me and tried to get everything in shape. I'm curious to see how it goes and, more importantly, can I wrench it. I've been through that thing many times, but finally drug my laptop to the racin bench and wrenched with the puter next to me. Felt like a real racer with a budget. Now if I could get Toshiba to sponsor me....one can dream.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Robertw321 said:


> I'll explain the confusing world of droop setting terminology to you Sunday


GOTTA TELL ME TO...still droopypants


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

MAD1 said:


> I done think I found something. After setting the ride height, hold the wheels down and lift up on the chassis until the suspension extends, re-measure with the ride height guage then subtract to get the droop measurment?


  :freak:  :freak:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> Bob, you would be proud of me.


There is light at the end of the tunnel!!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

We'll see how it goes tomorrow. I plan on cutting some coms and re-brushing this AM. Might try to get my break out car running. Batteries may be a problem, I have to figure out what to do about that.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Nitro...you out there? Running tomorrow i.e. are you going to grace us with your presence?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, I'll be there.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

that yokohamma thing, I don't think so............not a chance in hell


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mike Peterson said:


> that yokohamma thing, I don't think so............not a chance in hell


Why, afraid it would be a Broke-o-mo?:jest:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Mike Peterson said:


> that yokohamma thing, I don't think so............not a chance in hell


Carpet primadonna! What's a little scrape here or there. It would shave some weight off!

Hope to see you out there Mike.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

will see


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

wu see?


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

maybe I will, or maybe you will. save room we need pit spots....
:wave:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Robertw321 said:


> I'll explain the confusing world of droop setting terminology to you Sunday


Heyy can you help me out too.That would be great.And i did not have time to put your setup on   :wave:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

It sounds like you answered your own question.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

tcian said:


> Heyy can you help me out too.That would be great.And i did not have time to put your setup on   :wave:


 WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU DIDN'T HAVE TIME......YOUR A 12 YEAR OLD KID ON SUMMER VACATION.....DAVE


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Well my family is in from dc. So i did not have time to put it on.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Good racing today fellow racers. Nice to see Mike and Chris come out in the sun and leave the Bat Cave for a few hours.

Since we have some time before the next round, I think I will tear this stupid car completely down and see why there is NO Speed. I even drove 1/2 way smart and still nothing. It really seems like there is no get up and go in the car. Seems to have top end, but no grunt out of the corners. I'm at 6.94 and tried 7.21 final drive. I should have done something stupid and tried a 23 or 24 tooth pinion just to see if I could get some pick up. More than likely something is binding up and not allowing the car to run free. Diffs seem fine, but I will rebuild them for the hell of it.

We will see what happens in 2 weeks.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Well i told you guys that the wall WAS MY BEST FRIEND :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey, we had a great time today. It's nice to breathe fresh air once in a while. Though, I do get the shakes of I go too long without Paragon. I'd say the car was good, but I don't think it was. It's going to take some time to find out what I can expect from an asphalt car. Hopefully more than I got out of it today.

See you all in a few.

- Chris -


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Chris & Mike


Thanks for coming out. We enjoyed having you there.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

POINTS 7/23/06


Touring Car 

Bob Williams 1747
David Ottobre 1711
Ross Janke 1321
Mat The Cat 1318
Mitch Dunasky 1165
Jeff Morgan 1141
Don Williams 1041
Ian Vrana 954
Cory Mikesina 791
Dave Lazor 768
Steve Shirilla 456
Mike Dunasky 353
Chris Goetz 200
Mike Wise 197
Terrell Battle 196
Allen Corral 186
Adam Green 350
Bob Siegmyer 184
Ray Huang 70

Mini Truck 

Joe Carroll 1368
Joey Carroll 1242
Jeff Morgan 1192
Allan Corral 1157
Eddie Emch 778
Bud Bartos 200
Kim Kelby 198
Bob Siegmeyer 196
Mike Kelby 193
Zach Emch 191
Thomas Rigby 189
Dave Rigby 188

Bomber 

Dave Lazor 998
Stu Riegel 856
Mike Rhodes 388
Bill Weaver 196

BRP 

Bud Bartos 200
Joe Carroll 196
Dave Lazor 193
Bill Weaver 193

Breakout 

Dave Lazor 859
David Ottobre 784
Don Williams 720
Bob Williams 591
Jeff Morgan 191
Zach Emch 188
Mitch Dunasky 68
Stu Riegel 68


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

man, Im hurtin in the points......


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

What, the carpet guys were there and I missed it? 

Would have been nice to show them I can make it around the track without taking out half the boards like I do at the Gate :freak: 

Maybe next time.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

yeah, but you're beatin' Ray!!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Chris, I wish you would have said something. I had some Paragon. I know it must be tough jones'n for a fix.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

we had a can to sniff out of......it was good, kind of like home, sadly


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Nitro, feels kinda good seeing Geotz, Wise and Huang below us in the points...don't it. Yea, I know, they were only there once so far, but little victories are little victories.

Again, good to see you guys out there. Next time drag the Huangster with you.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh good, then I could be in the C main!


----------



## CobraSvt98 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Great to be back!!*

Wow, what a great day for returning to the track. It was nice seeing everyone again and it was great to see some new faces out there. I think most everyone had a great time, especially Al, it looked like his little truck had afterburners on it (3-cell lipo), man that thing was wicked fast! It was great to see Chris and Mike show up to swap some paint with the surface dwellers. All in all some great racing was had by all. Thanks to everybody that helped with the track. :wave: 

Quote of the day by Nitro (Jeff) when his little truck broke 1 foot from the bridge on his last lap, "Just push it under the bridge, push it, for Gods sake, please just push it under the bridge". :tongue: 

See everybody in a couple of weeks!

Joe


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, that was pretty funny when Nitro's vehicle came a halting stop 1 ft from the finish line. "For God's sake....!"

Oh, man how could I forget. A big thanks to Bob McWilliams for tossing us some tires for the day. I'll have to see if I can hassle my boss for some Take-Offs if we keep doing this.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

AWWW MAN I missed all the fun? Oh well, family commitments are family commitments and I dont mind at all.

I hope I make the next race with Wise and Goetz. 

Did you guys bring the Gate rent a ride with you?


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

rayhuang said:


> Did you guys bring the Gate rent a ride with you?


Yes. Ummm. I'm gonna let Mike explain that one. I mean, really, we probably weren't going to get any more use out of it anyway.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

No worries-use that puppy!! Thats what its there for!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

There is a distinct difference between use and abuse. I've said enough.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Goetz said:


> There is a distinct difference between use and abuse. I've said enough.


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.........................................

I am beginning to see the light!! And I am getting scared


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

hummm, how do I put this......I need some items, perhaps some diff outdrives, castor blocks,steering knuckles, cvds,front arms, misc. shimms,screws and ballcups, and a few other "little" things. Oh and about 2 hours to get it all squared away and a carpet setup back on it.....No worries though.....no worries.....

Nitro, how much for all those parts.......

god I hate myself.......


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

WOW!! Thats frigginn hilarious!! I should have all those parts at home.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

The best part was watching the two carpet guys flop around like a fish out of water for awhile. :jest: But they did pull it together nicely:thumbsup: 


For you HT guys, remember they were running on my old (one set was 3 years old) tires. Watch out when they get fresh rubber.

Chris, you should have an inside track to getting TakeOff's, but you guys are going to have to bring a Schuie and a Yok back next time.

Hope to see all 3 of you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Robertw321 said:


> The best part was watching the two carpet guys flop around like a fish out of water for awhile. :jest: But they did pull it together nicely:thumbsup:


I'll have you know I didnt flop even for second when i came to run!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> I'll have you know I didnt flop even for second when i came to run!!


_That is true. But you are a man of many racing disciplines. I have a couple of your old cars to prove it._
:jest:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> I'll have you know I didnt flop even for second when i came to run!!


Thats is true. But you are a man of many racing disciplines. I have a couple of your old cars to prove it.
:jest:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> The best part was watching the two carpet guys flop around like a fish out of water for awhile. :jest: But they did pull it together nicely:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> For you HT guys, remember they were running on my old (one set was 3 years old) tires. Watch out when they get fresh rubber.
> ...


 I happen to think they should run on 4 year old rubber. And with one arm in a sling, oh that's right right Chris already did that. Never mind. Ray, I thinking the Go Carts at the track were more fun!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey that one race when wise hit the wall in the beginning was fixed.....i would have won....hahaha....but some1 saw mike crashed and said oh we arent counting....that excuse is lamer then some1 is interfering.....bang hit the wall


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey i found my problem with traction......all my weight was to the left so when i went around a left turn i would slide


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

JEFF, when you use a tweak board do you put the rear, the front, or both on the loose end????????????????


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

partyplatedave said:


> all my weight was to the left so when i went around a left turn i would slide





droopypants said:


> ....that excuse is lamer then some1 is interfering.....bang hit the wall


I don't have to say anything, do I?


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> JEFF, when you use a tweak board do you put the rear, the front, or both on the loose end????????????????


What in the heck are you babbling about?


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> JEFF, when you use a tweak board do you put the rear, the front, or both on the loose end????????????????


Put all six sides on the loose end.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

so you put the front on the loose side....then you do the back


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

yes that is correct. then you do a handstand, rub your belly twice, figure for "y" in this problem (4x5=y+8+975=X) then you take X and minus your laps turned last week times the total amount ever ran at the track, And then the car should be in tweek.
If not I can't help you


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

y= 420


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah 420


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeh, but is the car in tweak? 

I thought you took the square root of the lap difference and subtracted the ambient temperature then divided that by the chemical degradation coefeicent of the tires. Of course this is all dependent on the actual level of the concrete's lime content.

Then you have tweak! 

Or you could just put the car on a level surface and pick up the front center of the car slowly and see if the wheels lift from the surface at the same time.

Or does that only work for 1/12th?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh really??? and you say your car had no speed?!?


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> y= 420


Teachers Pet!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> Oh really??? and you say your car had no speed?!?


I took a wrong reading on the lime content!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry, the fresh patch must have thrown you off!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

That was it! I tried like heck to figure out what went wrong, now I know!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

OKAY-August 6th-its on!!! I will be there and I'll bring a small generator again. NOw i got to get motivated and paint up the Parma Type M body!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

rayhuang said:


> OKAY-August 6th-its on!!!


Who, exactly, challenged you here?


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

I might not make it to the next race everyone, im having a party on the 5th and its an allnight party so im not gonna make it, but if i can i will try to show up to race or just to say hi and see how everyone is doing.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

sOUNDS GOOD


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Goetz said:


> Who, exactly, challenged you here?


Ray's talking to himself again. That Paragon gives you the screaming heebie-jeebies on the way down, don't it?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Mitch PM


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Bob. I'm studying your set-up sheet, excellent work by the way, and don't know what -ve stands for in the camber section.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

if you move your camber links to the highet and farthest posistion away from the tire you will get more traction...di you know that...didya...didya


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Heyy does anyone know a good setup for a tc3 at the gate . Iam trying to get my car ready. I think i might come out a couple of time. 
Thanks Ian :hat: :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

yes, but you won't have time to put it on.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

easy TC3 setup:

Front of car:
Long camber link
60wt oil/purple spring #3 piston

Rear of car:
Long camber link
40wt oil/copper spring #2 piston

2.0 degrees of rear toe


Batteries forward position

Parma Alfa body

Parma Cyan Front Tires
Parma Magent Rears

Take some laps and will work from there!

Anyone feel free to change this setup, it is from memory, and everyone knows Im not very smart!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1067801&postcount=903
Here's Herrmannski's setup from last year's Finale. It's the one he TQ'd and won with.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Jeff (and others equally confused),

-ve is negative,
+ve is positive.

Although on second reading, I don't know if anyone's as confused as Jeff :freak:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

nitrojeff said:


> Hey Bob. I'm studying your set-up sheet, excellent work by the way, and don't know what -ve stands for in the camber section.


 
Thanks, but it's not mine it's ripped off. -ve = negative


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Heyy thxs for the setups and what are the poundage for the irs gold and black irs springs


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

gold = 24lb/in
black = 32.5lb/in


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I use associated red in rear and purple in front.....if you use copper in rear it tends to hop a bit


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

ask joe ian he taught me about that


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Droopypoopypants You Have A Pm........dave


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I may go dirt wit my bro in future


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

any suggestions??


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

anyone know the website were mi can get the tc3 offroad conversion kit


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*huh?*

You mean the rally kit? Its discontinued. Try E-Bay or maybe Harbor Freight  


Indeed...


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> anyone know the website were mi can get the tc3 offroad conversion kit


http://www.rcproductdesigns.com/


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> anyone know the website were mi can get the tc3 offroad conversion kit


 CHECK YOUR E-MAIL


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> I may go dirt wit my bro in future


 OH NO....SORRY REAGAN PARK....ITS ALL MY FAULT....DAVE


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Bob,

Could you make sure you turn on the air conditioning early so we have a nice temp. on Sunday. I have been melting away the last few days and would really appreciate it.

Thanks

Mitch


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh, I was also caught in a flash flood yesterday coming through Broadview Hts. and Brecksville. Man that was hairy!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys,

I really and truly hate to do this, but I just bought myself a rather expensive new toy and will be putting up my Losi XXXS G+ rubber tire car and its parts for sale. Its got among other things a boatload of spare parts, a brand new Protoform Mazda 6 custom painted body (never ran, but mounted) and a set of CS27's. It can be had in two flavors!! With or without the LRP Speed control. E-mail me if interested. I hope to give it one last hurrah this sunday at HTUSA, if its not 120 degrees outside.

Ray
[email protected]


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

So the Gate Car will be no more? That's too bad. Over the last three months, I've had a list of zero people that wanted to try it!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

nitrojeff said:


> http://www.rcproductdesigns.com/


Thanks and i have two questions, do you like your kwiki start system cus i might buy one cus the ez start broke on our rustler and i dont have enough money for a starter box. also what is a better way to turn off a car- by hitting the flywheel or pinching the fuel line??


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

hey how do u sell stuff on hobbytalk, i hit rc swap and sell but couldnt find out how to sell.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Goetz said:


> So the Gate Car will be no more? That's too bad. Over the last three months, I've had a list of zero people that wanted to try it!


:lol: I like all things RC-I have TWO Losi's. The Gate car will still remain!!! My rubber tire car's been collecting dust in my basement.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Ah yes, I should have assumed the multiple quantities! Ha. Good thing too.  I was afraid of disappointing everyone who's been waiting to try it. Or at the least, ruining Peterson's outdoor season.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

yea.....I need to still take care of the "little" problem with Ray.......


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Hmmm...*

They say nobody ever drowned in sweat, but I'm beginnin to wonder about that!  


Indeed...


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

The starter works great. Stopping , not hitting, the flywheel is best.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks jeff, we got the starter and i told him to be careful after hearing all of the stories of how that could wrap your skin....i did that with a drill once and it really hurt...well baclk to the point the car starts up a lot faster and also is there any parts my bro might need to race offroad...shocks, tires, i may see if he can get any aluminum parts for it


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

any one know how to sell crap on hobbytalk


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

a race car


----------



## bigcheese (May 25, 2005)

*Selling Crap!*



partyplatedave said:


> any one know how to sell crap on hobbytalk


I don't how to sell crap, but RC stuff, just go to the RC sell & swap area & post what you have & the terms of your sale.

Items are separated into catagory; on road, electrics, whatever. I've had good luck buying & selling. Check the little number by the screen name to read feedback.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Droopypoopypants...you Got Pm...dave


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry guys, no parking lot for me sunday!


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Nitro you have a pm!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> Sorry guys, no parking lot for me sunday!


 You wussy!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

So who all is going to be there on sunday :wave:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

hopefully me


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks like i've got a fan club,lol. where are the rules listed for this coming weekend's race at richmond. Laytr, J...


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> hopefully me


WHAT DO YOU MEAN HOPEFULLY......WHAT DID YOU DO THIS TIME


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

dont worry i will be there...we got my bros nitro runnin but i rebuilt it cus it was so dirty and now the engine wont start so i thought jeff would fix it but like mitch said he wussed out....dont worry i will be the half time show


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

hey cory i put that discharger up on swap on sell assuming u didnt want it but if u still do u must buy tomorrow cus i need some money and i have too much rc stuff that isnt useful


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

yo jeff u use a fuel filter cus i got one and dont no if i should use it or not...got it 4 freeeeeeee


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

rosses one way is deffected so i am sending it back to associated...wow i am hogging this forum too many posts.....to much coffee i love coffee aaaa stop me


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Well, I'll be there, for once. Remember me?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

bigbadstu said:


> Well, I'll be there, for once. Remember me?


 COOL...I TALKED TO MIKE(DO YOU REMEMBER HIM?)....HE SAID HE'S COMING AND IF ALAN SHOWS WE CAN HAVE A BOMBER CLASS....I GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED....DAVE


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks for the racing guys. Fought an ill handling car all day. Something is still binding in this stupid thing. I think the diff is the culprit and I will try to get a bit of push into the car.

Sorry I couldn't help with track tear down. I do feel bad, but Sundays are a tight schedule and it is all I can do to get there, race, then get home. When I do have time I will do my part. That's another reason that I just run the one piece 'O' crap.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Don you did great today ...u were catchin me in that one race but my battery broke...correction came out......well i had a great day but only got 38 .....BOB your sheet works miracles....well a miracl would be more like mitch not breaking a race lol


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

nitro it was actually a better day with out you screaming


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

bob wat size is that bearing for the one way on the tc3????


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

This may be the last one for me, at least until I get my back sorted out.

As the Brits say, I am completely knackered. It's a good thing I don't have to get out of bed tomorrow.

I'd much rather have a car than a body that won't cooperate.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

partyplatedave said:


> bob wat size is that bearing for the one way on the tc3????


I don't have a size but the diff case bearing, for the Associated #3978 TC3 Heavy Duty One-Way Assembly, is part number ASC1731.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> nitro it was actually a better day with out you screaming


JEFF,CAN YOU FEEL THE LOVE :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

GREAT DAY OF RACING...NICE TO SEE MIKE COME BACK AND GET A WIN IN BOMBER....EVEN IF IT WAS DUE TO WHEEL BREAKAGE....BUT A WIN IS A WIN...JUST KIDDING MIKE,YOU RAN GREAT TODAY....IT WAS ALSO NICE TO SEE DAVE M. COME OUT AND RACE WITH US AND GET A WIN IN TOURING CAR...HOPE HE CAN COME OUT AGAIN....WHERE WAS RAY? HE SAID IT WAS ON...I GEUSS SOMEONE TURNED IT OFF  .....SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK.... :wave: DAVE :wave:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> nitro it was actually a better day with out you screaming


 I agree, not a single person asked me a thousand silly questions and borrowed all my stuff.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> I agree, not a single person asked me a thousand silly questions and borrowed all my stuff.


DAVID,CAN YOU FEEL THE LOVE? :tongue: :tongue:......BUT I HAVE TO DISAGREE ON ONE THING......HE ONLY ASKS 900 SILLY QUESTIONS


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

you're right. The other 100 questions are real, but the answers are in the owners manual!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> you're right. The other 100 questions are real, but the answers are in the owners manual!


TRUE...BUT HE'S LEARNING


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

heyy dave what was that website to get a cheap 20 amp powersupply :thumbsup: heyy good day of racing in my racies i only broke once yea that is super goOOD :dude: :dude: :wave: :hat: well kinda


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

tcian said:


> heyy dave what was that website to get a cheap 20 amp powersupply :thumbsup: heyy good day of racing in my racies i only broke once yea that is super goOOD :dude: :dude: :wave: :hat: well kinda


 IAN,GO TO WWW.HOBBYPEOPLE.NET. PUT IN 20 AMP IN THE SEARCH AREA AND IT WILL COME UP...THEY HAVE A $59.99 AND A $79.99 POWER SUPPLY...I OWN THE CHEAPER ONE AND IT WORKS GREAT.....DAVE


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Mitch. Sorry I missed you today. I had forgotten that the Great Lakes Challenge was this weekend in Toledo. You'll be proud of our boys, Buran and Chicky, coming in 2nd and 3rd respectively, to Joel Johnson! It was a sight.

I'll catch up with you this week. 

Also, if anyone can spare some hours on Tuesday this week, we'll be re-carpeting, so to speak. If you can make it, it will be appreciated.

- Chris -


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Or look in the showcase at the store. We've got the Novak Black Box 9A right there, and you don't have to deal with Hobby People


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

no respect, that's what is wrong with kids these days!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Jeff-how many pages do I have to type up the answer to that question????


----------



## porkchopfan91 (Aug 1, 2006)

nitrojeff said:


> no respect, that's what is wrong with kids these days!


You would have respect if you quit looking at me like you do :thumbsup: 
Tyler


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> but for me i have to wait about the same time it would take to ship just to get service and most the time cant get the part...online shopping is the best:thumbsup:


They just don't get it ...do they?


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

porkchopfan91 said:


> You would have respect if you quit looking at me like you do :thumbsup:
> Tyler


 Dude, you are freakin' me out!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Hmmmmm...*

Wutcha gonna do with those cheaper parts when the hobby shop closes and you got no place to race, huh?

 


Indeed...


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ghoulardi said:


> Wutcha gonna do with those cheaper parts when the hobby shop closes and you got no place to race, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YOUR THE ONE AWAYS WINING ABOUT NOT GETTING A DISCOUNT AT HOBBYTOWN AND YOU WOULD RATHER GO TO STRONGSVILLE HOBBY....THATS WHAT I HERD YOU SAY....


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Heyy dave thanks alot and Stu thanks. I dont know what i will do but thanks alot.


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

Not true jeff, i have respect.  lol


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

stu who owned that monster truck you got to rent
Your site is soo cool


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> stu who owned that monster truck you got to rent
> Your site is soo cool


 Kiss butt....eh?!


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

The MT driving school was Terminator III Racing, near Norwalk. I don't know if they're still around or not. I took the class in '95. It's not often you get to wheel a 1,500 hp truck around :dude:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

PPpssssstttt....go check out the Cleveland Styale at the Gate thread boyos!!! MAJOR--I mean MAJOR Shizang going down.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Points?


----------



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

when is the next race i forget.


----------



## Roger Horowitz (May 17, 2004)

Are there any good racers in Ohio? I have not seen one.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

XXX-S_KID said:


> when is the next race i forget.



Just look at page one it has the schedule]


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Roger Horowitz said:


> Are there any good racers in Ohio? I have not seen one.


You're not looking very hard. The A-Main guys at the HT track are very fast, and the Gate crowd is just as good if not better.

Maybe you've heard of Mike Blackstock? Yeah, he's from Cleveland, too.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Roger Horowitz said:


> Are there any good racers in Ohio? I have not seen one.


 OPEN YOUR EYES NEXT TIME


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That guy is trouble!!!  And I know who it is.


----------



## bigcheese (May 25, 2005)

Don't forget Ryan Lutz just left to Cali to drive for Kyosho


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Bud, I ain't scared. I deal with Gabe all the time 

And for anyone who's not such a good driver, clicky clicky
http://s67.photobucket.com/albums/h299/exesivefire/misc/?action=view&current=MOV01569.flv
(Tow truck video)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

To drive a RC car on a track You are a good driver !!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

bigbadstu said:


> Bud, I ain't scared. I deal with Gabe all the time
> 
> And for anyone who's not such a good driver, clicky clicky
> 
> way too much time nice job


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bill>>> You and Gail coming to the next race at Da Track????


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey all
Has there been any talk about the upcoming indoor season ?
will Hobby Town race at The Gate ?
friday nights work so much better for me than sundays
thanks
Mike


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

bigbadstu said:


> Bud, I ain't scared. I deal with Gabe all the time
> 
> And for anyone who's not such a good driver, clicky clicky
> http://s67.photobucket.com/albums/h299/exesivefire/misc/?action=view&current=MOV01569.flv
> (Tow truck video)


Awesome!!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Stu,

Did you make that just to take care of me on Sundays?


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Mitch,

For that I'd need the street sweeper as well


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Bob, 
Any points update?


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

bigbadstu said:


> Mitch,
> 
> For that I'd need the street sweeper as well


 and a magnet


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

MAD1 said:


> Hey Bob,
> Any points update?


 HEY YEAH....WHERE'S THE POINTS??????


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

DAVON said:


> HEY YEAH....WHERE'S THE POINTS??????


 I think Bob ate the computer, or maybe his dog.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Either way, he'd have to be pretty hungry


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

bigbadstu said:


> Either way, he'd have to be pretty hungry


Yea, I guess that wasn't exactly the way I meant it Dog eat computer.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*I heard my name used in vain*

I'm still watching over you boys, quietly stalking my prey. It's only a matter of time before I strike again. Hear me no more, see me you may, what?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

ahhh gabe the quiter


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Nitro you running?


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

I can see it now. The jet diverts from its approach to fly low over the Hobbytown parking lot and empty its "blue water" tanks in mid flight. That would be Gabe saying hello :lol:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

space peanuts??


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

nice racing today...except for mat who screwed the whole a main


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

partyplatedave said:


> xxxx xxxxxx xxxxx...xxxxxx xxx xxx xxx xxxxxxx xxx xxxxx x xxxx


Someone who hits everything, including the pace car if we had one, should be quiet.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I had fun. Nothing broken.....just one little bent hinge pin in practice.
Bob, hoppy, hoppy, heaver front oil? that's not in the book.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

*Down With The Brat*



partyplatedave said:


> nice racing today...except for mat who screwed the whole a main


 TRUE VERY TRUE.....FIRST I WANT TO SAY I'M SORRY TO EVERYBODY AT THE TRACK FOR MY OUTBURST...EXCEPT MATT THE BRAT....HE BETTER STOCK UP ON PARTS ALOT OF PARTS....THIS IS THE THIRD TIME HE HAS TAKEN ME OUT ON PURPOSE AND ONCE WHEN THE RACE WAS OVER...AND WHEN HE STARTS LAUGHING ABOUT IT I GOT PISSED AND LOST MY TEMPER AND I'M SORRY ABOUT THAT...I KNOW HE THINKS HE'S THE GOD OF R/C RACING BUT I'M NOT GOING TO STAND FOR HIS POUTING AND WINING WHEN HE IS A LAP DOWN....EVERYBODY ELSE TAKES THERE CARS OFF THE TRACK IF ITS BROKEN BUT NOT MATT THE BRAT...HE JUST SCREWS EVERYBODY ELSES RACE DAY...IF ANYBODY TALKS OR SEES HIM TELL HIM TO STEER CLEAR OF ME I DO NOT WANT HIM AROUND ME.HE SHOULD KNOW BETTER ...I HERE PEOPLE COMPLAINING ABOUT LIL DAVID BUT HE IS YOUNG AND LEARNING MATT THE BRAT IS NOT...I WOULD MUCH RATHER RACE WITH DAVID AND FINISH A RACE THAN BE TAKEN OUT BY THE GOD OF R/C RACING...SO I THINK WHEN YOUR CAR IS BROKEN IT SHOULD BE TAKEN OFF THE TRACK..EVEN IF YOUR THE GOD OF THE TRACK...THIS IS HIS THIRD STRIKE WITH ME AND IN MY EYES HE IS OUT AND BETTER STOCK UP ON PARTS BECAUSE IF HE WANTS TO TAKE ME OUT I'M GOING TO RETURN THE FAVOR.....DAVE


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> Someone who hits everything, including the pace car if we had one, should be quiet.


 BUT WHEN HE'S RIGHT....HE'S RIGHT


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Ok, since I was too busy figuring out how I could pop out a dogbone without poping off the outdrive saver I didn't see what happened, Dave can I have your version?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

DAVON said:


> BUT WHEN HE'S RIGHT....HE'S RIGHT


Be that as it may, when he hits me for the third time in a race I don't jump on here and whine about it. I just quietly wall him.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bob,brat Hit The Wall And Messed Up His Car And He Knew It...and Then Blamed It On Some Guy And His Kid That Was Standing By Him....he Was Swearing At Them...i Talked To Them In Hobbytown After Racing....so Brat Was Already A Lap Down And Broken..i Was In Second On The Same Lap As Jeff Going Down The Back Straight And Just Before Entering The Turn...brat Was Going Full Speed The Wrong Way And Hit The Left Rear Of My Car,breaking It And Taking Me Out...and When I Got My Car Off The Track And Turned His Way He Didn't Say He Was Sorry About It He Just Started To Laugh About It And Thats When I Lost It....this Is The Third Time And The Last....he Even Did It When A Race Was Over After We Bumped For Position In The Race And When I Told Him He Didn't Have To Do That He Said It Made Him Feel Good....thats Why I'm So Pissed...i'll Let Anybody Go By Me Who Is Faster But Not Matt The Brat.....dave


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> Be that as it may, when he hits me for the third time in a race I don't jump on here and whine about it. I just quietly wall him.


 HEY I'M NOT WINING...I'M VENTING MY ANGER...I CAN'T HELP IT THAT BRAT IS AN ASS...AND DON'T WORRY I'LL GET HIM BACK


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> Bob, hoppy, hoppy, heaver front oil? that's not in the book.


To fix Peter Rabbit, first you need to make sure all the shocks are properly filled and working properly. Secondly the spring, oil, piston package needs to be balanced. A light oil with a heavy spring will let the spring over power the dampening. A heavy oil with a light will slow down spring movement. The piston size determines what is know as pack. A smaller hole, even with a slightly lighter oil, will slow down initial spring movement as the oil can't flow through quit as fast.

What is your current shock package?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

DAVON said:


> HEY I'M NOT WINING...I'M VENTING MY ANGER...I CAN'T HELP IT THAT BRAT IS AN ASS...AND DON'T WORRY I'LL GET HIM BACK


You still haven't given me your version.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

DAVON said:


> Bob,brat Hit The Wall And Messed Up His Car And He Knew It...and Then Blamed It On Some Guy And His Kid That Was Standing By Him....he Was Swearing At Them...i Talked To Them In Hobbytown After Racing....so Brat Was Already A Lap Down And Broken..i Was In Second On The Same Lap As Jeff Going Down The Back Straight And Just Befoer Entering The Turn...brat Was Going Full Speed The Wrong Way And Hit The Left Rear Of My Car,breaking It And Taking Me Out...and When I Got My Car Off The Track And Turned His Way He Didn't Say He Was Sorry About It He Just Started To Laugh About It And Thats When I Lost It....this Is The Third Time And The Last....he Even Did It When A Race Was Over After We Bumped For Position In The Race And When I Told Him He Didn't Have To Do That He Said It Made Him Feel Good....thats Why I'm So Pissed...i'll Let Anybody Go By Me Who Is Faster But Not Matt The Brat.....dave


 MY VERSION


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Igotta look, but I believe I have #2 pistons, 40wt. and blue springs front. Rear is the same, but green springs. I do know they are the same length and, when I used the Losi shock tool, the balanced out.

By the way, did I say I had fun today!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Mitch, You Didn't Have To Race With Brat...dave


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I am afraid of the 'A' main. I like it in the 'B'. I hone my weaving skills so one day I can dream of driving in THE main. Besides, who else you guys going to get with such graceful marshalling skills for your heats and main.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

You Rock Mitch :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey bob,

Got Points?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> Hey bob,
> 
> Got Points?


Yes I do.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Happy now Mitch?*

Points 8/13/06 
Touring Car

Bob Williams 2114 
David Ottobre 2097 
Mat The Cat 1693 
Mitch Dunasky 1544 
Don Williams 1414 
Jeff Morgan 1340 
Ross Janke 1321 
Ian Vrana 1316 
Dave Lazor 1149 
Cory Mikesina 791 
Adam Green 535 
Steve Shirilla 456 
Mike Dunasky 353 
Bob Siegmyer 308 
Chris Goetz 200 
Dave Morrow 200 
Mike Wise 197 
Terrell Battle 196 
Allen Corral 186 
Ray Huang 70 

Mini Truck 

Joe Carroll 1566 
Joey Carroll 1441 
Jeff Morgan 1392 
Allan Corral 1157 
Eddie Emch 778 
Bob Siegmeyer 332 
Bud Bartos 200 
Kim Kelby 198 
Rob Crossley 197 
Mike Kelby 193 
Zach Emch 191 
Thomas Rigby 189 
Dave Rigby 188 

Bomber 
 
Dave Lazor 1194 
Stu Riegel 1052 
Mike Rhodes 587 
Bill Weaver 196 

BRP 

Bud Bartos 200 
Joe Carroll 196 
Dave Lazor 193 
Bill Weaver 193 

Breakout 

Dave Lazor 1058 
David Ottobre 852 
Don Williams 720 
Bob Williams 591 
Stu Riegel 267 
Jeff Morgan 191 
Zach Emch 188 
Mitch Dunasky 68


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Ray........you suck


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Bob. One of these days I'll have to figure out the points system. Seems to be some off shoot of a NASCAR thing.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

We had math like that at Whatsamata U


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Robertw321 said:


> Someone who hits everything, including the pace car if we had one, should be quiet.


I break way less than you meaning hit the wall less and less hard


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

how the hell does matt have that many points


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

and bob i dont care if you think i suck but if i suck put me in the b.....i dont care i will end up in a anyway


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

MAD1 said:


> Hey Ray........you suck


who me?? 70 points .... yeah-your right!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

DAVON said:


> FIRST I WANT TO SAY I'M SORRY TO EVERYBODY AT THE TRACK FOR MY OUTBURST.


Hey, a little outburst spices it up every once in a while. At least that's what I keep telling myself.  It happens, man.

We'll see you soon, back on the rug. Bigger, better than ever. 

- Franz Lauder -


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

MAD1 said:


> Thanks Bob. One of these days I'll have to figure out the points system. Seems to be some off shoot of a NASCAR thing.


 
It's not that hard. Here's the link to Steve's post.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1227574#post1227574


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

partyplatedave said:


> how the hell does matt have that many points


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/announcement.php?f=14&announcementid=173


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Due to lack of popularity Breakout class has been eliminated.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

partyplatedave said:


> how the hell does matt have that many points


Since the point series seems to be in question, it will be suspended.


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

I think maybe we need to have a drivers meeting next race, so we can get some control back. everybody ...breath in...breath out....
remember this is supposed to be fun, for everyone.
Mike :wave:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Bob,

I wasn't being serious about the point thing. I guess I should keep my needling in check. I was having some fun and didn't mean to stir the hornets nest. I always make fun of the NASCAR point system, you know, 5 pts for leading, 5 pts for having 4 tires, 10 pts for the most sponsor decals, etc. You guys should know by now that I just like to have fun and could care less about the points. As long as I can stay ahead of Nitro, I'm happy with the point system. My main thing is to try and get better at the driving thing. Sorry for the controversy. 

Ray....you still su//, I mean, are not that good. (just deosn't have the same fun and impact, does it?) Come on out and join in the fun.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mitch,


You weren't the problem. Check post 896.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> Mitch,
> 
> 
> You weren't the problem. Check post 896.


 Oh, I see, Well i still felt bad.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I see somebody else can't get a TC4 running fast!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Yea i cant get mine fast eather so. Well i cant drive so


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Keep going Ian, you are much better this year than last year
you just need time and experience, and you'll get both at the track...
Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Mitch, sorry I left you out, you'll get better too.....
:tongue:


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

cepaw said:


> Mitch, sorry I left you out, you'll get better too.....
> :tongue:


iF HE CAN KEEP HIS CAR IN ONE PIECE


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

When I said I wasn't the only one who couldn't get the TC4 quick, I was talking about the new Team X-Ray driver. 

Lil David is faster than me and Ian is getting faster each time. Although I think Ian changed to the venerable TC3 and he was noticably faster. 

Bob, I'm starting to think that the 4 needs to be pretty stiff up front to get it from over steering. Time to break out the spring kit and heavier oil.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

EAGLERACER said:


> iF HE CAN KEEP HIS CAR IN ONE PIECE


 The fear of getting down to my last wishbone seemed to sharpen my driving skills last Sunday. I really don't want to buy anymore parts for that thing. Unfortunately, that keeps me from tightening it up on the sweeper. I've plastered that 2x4 more than I can remember.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

MAD1 said:


> When I said I wasn't the only one who couldn't get the TC4 quick, I was talking about the new Team X-Ray driver.
> 
> MITCH,IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT MIKE....HE RUNS A HPI PRO 4 NOT A TC4...


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Baker left Associated to run X-Ray


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

MAD1 said:


> Baker left Associated to run X-Ray


 OH....SORRY....I THOUGHT YOU MEANT LOCALLY.. :freak: :freak: :freak: ..I DON'T GET OUT MUCH.....


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

SO who is going to be at the races on SUn. :dude:


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

The TC4 could possibly be the worst touring car ever. Mostly because it came from a much more successful platform. But you are right Mitch, even Baker sucked with it all year. Coming in a close second is the Losi car. Both teams lost an abundance of talent all year as a direct result of the effort required to run those cars. 

Any of the cars can be fast, but some take more work than others. And at the extreme level that the pros race at, the better/easier cars shine through. This year and last went to Xray and Corally indoors, and Hot Bodies and Tamiya on the outside.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Goetz said:


> The TC4 could possibly be the worst touring car ever. Mostly because it came from a much more successful platform. But you are right Mitch, even Baker sucked with it all year. Coming in a close second is the Losi car. Both teams lost an abundance of talent all year as a direct result of the effort required to run those cars.
> 
> Any of the cars can be fast, but some take more work than others. And at the extreme level that the pros race at, the better/easier cars shine through. This year and last went to Xray and Corally indoors, and Hot Bodies and Tamiya on the outside.


 I think the only shot this car would have is rain on Sunday and shoeing it up with treaded tires. Electronics be damned. There is something inheritantly wrong with the front end and I can't put my finger on it. Not that I am the greatest driver around, but having a car that can't be set up is frustrating to say the least. Having Baker switch just reinforced my thoughts on the car.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

tcian said:


> SO who is going to be at the races on SUn. :dude:


 I'LL BE THERE.....FOR SURE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

*I'll be there*
Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Goetz said:


> The TC4 could possibly be the worst touring car ever....


The reason it won't turn is the gyroscopic effect of that heavy metal driveshaft up the middle  

I'll be behind the counter keeping you guys on the track, if it's not a washout.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

No rain, I should be there


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

MAD1 said:


> No rain, I should be there


 Then again maybe not


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

funny guy mitch is...........quoting himself......i should be there but if there be rain no


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey guys,
great day of racing, or breaking as some of us call it...
Mike


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Yea good day of racing. :dude:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

cepaw said:


> Hey guys,
> great day of racing, or breaking as some of us call it...
> Mike


 THAT SURE SUMS UP MY DAY  :freak:  :freak: DAVE


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

can anyone cut a com for me


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Is anyone interested in a Spectrum DX3 transmitter before I put it on flea-bay?


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey Jeff how much???


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

is flea bay ebay


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

$100.00


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Bamm*

101.00


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

nice ttt


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

yeppers


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

ian bring your sick car to the races


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

...as Gabe lurks in the shadows awaiting his prey...


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

lol yea he is


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Hay dream weaver u got a pm


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

who are you talking to


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Marty due to budget constraints brp only


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

so how many of yall are going to be at the classic and there on sunday ill be at both if i can get a ride to the classic


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

tcian said:


> so how many of yall are going to be at the classic and there on sunday ill be at both if i can get a ride to the classic


 WHAT????????


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Ian the haloweem classic is in october and i will sissy out tomorrow ...i am a cat that hates to get wet


----------



## CobraSvt98 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Rain*

Well the rain is pretty steady here in Parma Hts. and the radar looks bad too. The weather service is calling for a 90% chance of Rain all day.  

Whats the call Don?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Race is canceled due to weather.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Thunder is rumbling and I have had a few real good downpours. Looks like bench racing with some TV time thrown in today. See ya all in a few weeks.

Nitro, are you giving up on the Spektrum already?


----------



## CobraSvt98 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Dang it!!*



Robertw321 said:


> Race is canceled due to weather.


Well that sucks, guess I'll try to fit in my new Hitec servo and do some bench racing. Oh well......see ya all in a couple of weeks. :wave: 

Joe


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

well here in sville it ahs like stoped raining so and it looks pretty clear.But you never know   :tongue: :hat: :dude:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yyea i know i was just saying


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

where not racing next week right


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Right


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

it ahs not been raining in sville for like 30 min


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

ok never mind


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

IAN,ITS SPELLED...HAS...NOT AHS :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

ok its "HAS" This is my way and now it is like clear in strongsville its now dry :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :hat: :wave:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Mitch, I'm not giving up on the Spectrum, I got the module for the M11!!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey dave you know the thing you put on the tip on the motor for your dyno...i dont have it..... do you


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> Hey Mitch, I'm not giving up on the Spectrum, I got the module for the M11!!


 I was going to say...... that didn't make any sense, but I forgot you hadn't got the module yet. Started to assemble the carpet car. Trying to find more time to bench race.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> Hey dave you know the thing you put on the tip on the motor for your dyno...i dont have it..... do you


 YES....I'LL BE OUT YOUR WAY MONDAY AROUND 2:30....IF I SEE YOUR HOME I'LL STOP AND DROP IT OFF......DAVE


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi Guys,

For anyone who may be interested here is the entry form for the 2006 Halloween Classic at The Gate. Check it out we are offering a rubber tire stock class this year. Anyone interesed? 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachm...chmentid=163822

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

DAVON said:


> YES....I'LL BE OUT YOUR WAY MONDAY AROUND 2:30....IF I SEE YOUR HOME I'LL STOP AND DROP IT OFF......DAVE


sry i had skool ...skool started thursday....all honors yes yes...my hard work better show in an egineering degree or maybe if not i can blow up stuff and be like the mythbusters as a special effect artist


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

cant believe its 40 bucks to enter...hopfully there is a raffle and jeff doesnt buy 100 tickets.lol


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey David. I cant believe its $40 to enter, because its not, its $45.
All honors yes yes ...
how about reading 101...
just kidding, just sign up and run the classic, 
I need to race with someone in the G main...
Mike


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Heyy mike ill be there


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

If i get my car all setup.I dont know how to set up an xray lol


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Hmmmmm...*



partyplatedave said:


> sry i had skool ...skool started thursday....all honors yes yes...my hard work better show in an egineering degree or maybe if not i can blow up stuff and be like the mythbusters as a special effect artist


 Perhaps a good place to start on your engineering career would be working on tour own car. Even if what you do doesn't work you'll have still learned something useful.


Indeed... (disturbing and insightful as always) :dude:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HEY DROOPYPANTS.....CHECK YOUR PM's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

too bad i needed to race on sun im so pumped for indoor


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

trust me ian by the time its the main race i am half asleep jeff already has a hangover and everyone else is like aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Ian, indoor does run late into the night, but when David is half asleep, you can pass him on the inside...


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

yeah,but when your car gets next to his, he'll wake up and swerve into you.


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

HEY STEVE
any idea if Hobby Town will run indoor at The Gate this year ?
October is just around the corner.
I practiced there last night, and the track is awsome...
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Mike, 

Thanks for the servo horn. It's perfect.

- Chris

PS - I hope we can have racing on Fridays again. Bob, Don, let me know what you think.


----------



## Steve @ HT (Oct 18, 2004)

Mike & Chris -

I've talked with Paul, Bob, and Don about racing Friday nights again. Bob and Don agreed to run the races. The schedule hasn't been decided. With the outdoor races running to the end of September, it will probably be at least mid-October until Friday nights start.

Steve


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Steve
FRIDAY NIGHTS, cant wait...
Mike


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Steve @ HT said:


> Mike & Chris -
> 
> I've talked with Paul, Bob, and Don about racing Friday nights again. Bob and Don agreed to run the races. The schedule hasn't been decided. With the outdoor races running to the end of September, it will probably be at least mid-October until Friday nights start.
> 
> Steve


 
Thank You Steve, Bob and Don!!



Ray


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Indeed..*

Yes, thanks to all!!!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

nitrojeff said:


> yeah,but when your car gets next to his, he'll wake up and swerve into you.


wait this is coming from a man that named his 12th scale THE CAPACITOR WAGON  ya ya thats wat i thought log off


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

go steve


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

holy crap i just dynoed a motor that was a champs motor that had 43470 rpm!!! sucking 12.47 AMPS!!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

WOW DAVID NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i will use that along with my new killer pack i am buying in the main at haloween
I will have to practice a lot so i can handle all of the friekin speed ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

DAVID,DAVID,DAVID    THATS NOT THE MOST ACCURATE DYNO.....BUT IF YOU BELIEVE IT....DAVE


----------



## eziss (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Partyplate, what kind of dyno were you using? and at what voltage?
was thinking of getting one myself
anyone else know of a cheap but decent dyno...did i say cheap?
Erich


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

He Uses An Orion Its Thats All I Know Lol


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

The only flywheel (accellerator type) dyno that's worth anything is the Robitronics. Truthfully though, if you can't understand what the data means, it's not going to help. It's maybe $600 used. 

The standard has become the Turbodyno from CE, but even used ones are going for $1000+

I wouldn't worry about it. A bad motor versus a good motor is only about 0.2 sec/lap. Spend the money on batteries and motors, and use the track to determine which ones you like. 

- C -


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

David,


If you don't plan on running that motor until the Halloween race, I could spin it up on my Turbo Dyno for you.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks bob, since there is no racing sunday wich works out great because i have a family renunion, i will bring it next sunday


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

david thanks for youre help today


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

tcian said:


> david thanks for youre help today


no prob


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Ian, how is the xray ? have you started to get it set up ?
Mike


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yyea but i nned help there fast mine has that multi diff do you know how to work them


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

do you know what tooth pinnon to use with a champs motor and a co27 its an 87 tooth spur gear


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Ian, it depends on your tire size, as your foam tires wear down, you need to adjust your pinion.
as for the multi diff, I dont have one, but my instruction book covers them, I'll bring it with me if I can make it on Sunday.
Mike


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks i will bring xrayon sunday and bob could you sign me up on sun i will be a little late i ahve church from 10-11 i will pay you when i get there thanks i will run tc like norm


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey Jeff, do you still need an X-Ray FK '04 manual? I can run off a copy for you. Anybody wants a complete car, I've got one for $200.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes please. a copy would be great!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Indoor schedule go here.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=157199


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

STUD, what kind


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Droopy PM


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

in door fun


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey David, Ian, Dave...
I have some fusion battery packs for sale...
3300's x 4 = $15 3600's x 2 = $20
also some servo's
any interest ?
I'll bring them Sunday
Mike


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

MIKE.....PM :thumbsup:


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Dave .....PM


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike PM


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey all you guys.....no PM


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Mitch, you got..............NOTHING


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Nitro, you got a manual.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

nitrojeff said:


> Mitch, you got..............NOTHING


 Disturbing and insightful, as always...  


Indeed...


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

so who will be there i am gonna run the xray to try


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

tcian said:


> so who will be there i am gonna run the xray to try


On concrete? I'll give you $25.00 for it now!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

jeff i will give u 26 bucks for ur weener wagon and everything on it


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

my bad that was mean................27 bucks


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> Mitch, you got..............NOTHING


And damn proud of it!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

well yea i have an extra chassie


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

bob i will be late tomarrow i have church from 10-11 i will be there like 11-15 so please sign me up


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

jeff i think ill keep it


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

well i am sick of racing cus u know its just one huge money game and i dont have the wallet to pay.....so screw it


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i might cum tomorrow...depends wat kin of mood i am in.....and if i have ten bucks


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> well i am sick of racing cus u know its just one huge money game and i dont have the wallet to pay.....so screw it


 WELL YOUR FINALLY LEARNING.....JUST COME ON OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN....DAVE


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

dave are you comming tomarrow


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

partyplatedave said:


> i might cum tomorrow...depends wat kin of mood i am in.....and if i have ten bucks


You might want to use the spell check, Poopy. A lot of the older guys are laughing right now


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

ill be there like 11-15 11-30 yyea we get to race


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

nice and sunny


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Race was canceled due to participant lack of interest.


Only four people showed up.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i was on my way i had church sorry


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

tcian said:


> i was on my way i had church sorry


Ian,

I counted you as one of the four that showed up. Besides the track crew only Dave, David and Bob (the other one) showed up.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Sorry i missed you guys. Got there around 10:45, only Dave and poopypants were there. Unfortunately for me, that may well have been my last shot at parking lot racing for the season. I will be tied up for the rest of the weekends through September with just an outside shot at the end of the month.

Thought you would want to know for a headcount.

Jeff PM


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

thanks bob acn you do that throught the 24th i have church


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

o mike how many clicks do you have ur shocks at in the front and back


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Ian, #2 back - #3 front


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

thanks mike


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

mike would you like to split the spring kit


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Ian, yes I'll split the spring kit with you
Mike


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

cool thanks


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

is this forum running stale??????


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i guess not


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

So who's racing tomorrow?

Me working


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't, but Did I hear there is a "special" race next week?


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm not...dead car


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

dang.....well i better sell my outdoor tc3 cus its over....lol


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

that sucks


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

just think indoor is only 3 weeks away
get those bombers ready


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

YYEa mikei ordered the spring kit when it comes in ill let you know


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i mean mike sorry


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Ian, I still have that servo, if you want we can work out a trade with the springs.
Mike


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike are you coming out tomorrow....cus if u do i will cus if you still have all that stuff ill see if i can get some money out of my neighbors (they still owe me 450 bucks)


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i should have said that on this forum....can we get a headcount on who is going tomorrow.....mitch u comin....mike you coming....i know jeff isnt coming.....


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll be there next week for sure!


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry guys, I wont be there
Mike


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

well who do we got then...i dont think it is even worth it tommorrow.....lets see....


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> i should have said that on this forum....can we get a headcount on who is going tomorrow.....mitch u comin....mike you coming....i know jeff isnt coming.....


Sorry guys...... not me.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

so i guess if no one is going to come...well you know....this really sucks....well i am going to bed.zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

im comming i nned to test my so hopefully well race we have enoft if dovid comes and like corey and adam will proubly come


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Race canceled due to racers apathy.


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

Allan's here, wondering where everybody is.

I'm wondering the same thing. What happened, did everybody go to dirt, or what?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

bigbadstu said:


> Allan's here, wondering where everybody is.
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing. What happened, did everybody go to dirt, or what?


At 10:00, when the track should open we had 2 racers. Counting the few who might show up late, it doesn't seem worth the trouble to spend an hour and a half in set up and another hour and a half in tear down.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

I WANT TO RACE its been a month and i need to race i shod up at 1100 and no body was there why dont we open track at 11 cuz chuch has started


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

does the gate rac on sundays


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

The last race of the season will be held at,

St Joseph's Church
12700 Pearl Rd.

It's a couple of miles north of HT on the other side of the street. They are having a festival and we will be part of it. We will race no matter what the turn out. They are moving the boards we just set up and tear down. I don't know where in the lot we will be.

Track opens at 11:00. Racing at 1:00


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Bob ....just so you know, I can't make it. Sorry, I'll catch up with you guys this fall.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> The last race of the season will be held at,
> 
> St Joseph's Church
> 12700 Pearl Rd.
> ...


Ok guys lets rally the troops dust off everything and lets show people how much funn R/C racing can be. Spread the wors lets make the last race the best turn out this year 

Don


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Well i was hoping only i new this.....well because I belong to the church.....wait a minute.....i thought strongsville Hobby....well i shouldnt speak of that name in this forum...as hosting an oval race


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

EAGLERACER said:


> Ok guys lets rally the troops dust off everything and lets show people how much funn R/C racing can be. Spread the wors lets make the last race the best turn out this year
> 
> Don


AMEN!!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

still on sun is the by st joes school


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HEY BOB & DON......AND ANYBODY ELSE.....IS THERE A CHANCE WE COULD RUN THE BRPs AT SUNDAYS RACE....I'LL BRING MINE...HOW ABOUT YOU????? I BET WE CAN GET A FEW MORE BRPers TO COME OUT IF WE POST IT ON THERE HOBBY TALK PAGE......DAVE


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I thought the race on saturday was the last?????


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

DAVON said:


> HEY BOB & DON......AND ANYBODY ELSE.....IS THERE A CHANCE WE COULD RUN THE BRPs AT SUNDAYS RACE....I'LL BRING MINE...HOW ABOUT YOU????? I BET WE CAN GET A FEW MORE BRPers TO COME OUT IF WE POST IT ON THERE HOBBY TALK PAGE......DAVE


It's an idea. Post the question on the BRP forum and see what kind of response we get.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> It's an idea. Post the question on the BRP forum and see what kind of response we get.


 OK I'LL POST IT.....DAVE


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok...who's Racing Sunday.....will It Be Me And The Bee?????? IN THE B MAIN(THATS FOR JOE) :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: DAVE


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

DAVON said:


> Ok...who's Racing Sunday.....will It Be Me And The Bee?????? IN THE B MAIN(THATS FOR JOE) :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: DAVE


Dave thaTwas bad Sunday and is STILL bad todaY, It loses something with out being there tho

Don


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

EAGLERACER said:


> Dave thaTwas bad Sunday and is STILL bad todaY, It loses something with out being there tho
> 
> Don


 DON, I BET IT MADE YOU GIGGLE A LITTLE....DAVE


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

tcian said:


> does the gate rac on sundays


Yes. But this Sunday (9/24) we are off. We'll be back the following Sunday, though, and most Sundays all winter. Come on out.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll have the fleet there!
Hey Chris, come on out for the last race! I can't think of anyone other than Gabe that I would like to lose to.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

SO FAR IT'S ME,JEFF,BOB,DON,JOE & JOEY.....HOW ABOUT DAVID,STU & IAN??????ANYBODY ELSE?????LETS GIVE THEM A SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....DAVE


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm going to try. Depends on what the wife has planned for me, and how much of it I can blow off


----------



## CobraSvt98 (Dec 20, 2005)

DAVON said:


> Ok...who's Racing Sunday.....will It Be Me And The Bee?????? IN THE B MAIN(THATS FOR JOE) :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: DAVE


Ahh, but the Memories of that day will now live on forever. You won't be able to say "B-Main" without thinking "Bee-Main". :tongue: Man that’s going to hurt. Oh well maybe we will have some racers show up for the last race and have something a little more exciting to remember than Dave racing a Bee in the Bee-Main. (sorry just had to....one more time) :hat:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I defenatly will be there on sunday....i think


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

what is all this talk about the B or the Bee or whatever you are talkibg about.....what did i miss


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

CobraSvt98 said:


> "Bee-Main". :tongue:


JOE,

GO TO YOUR ROOM


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> what is all this talk about the B or the Bee or whatever you are talkibg about.....what did i miss


 YOU HAD TO BE THERE


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Joe Or Joey,ask Linda If You Can Use Her Brp And Bring It Sunday Or You Can Even Bring Linda With It And Let Her Race.....Dave


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

DAVON said:


> YOU HAD TO BE THERE


I was, and I kinda wish I wasn't. :jest:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

gosh...now you guys have to tell me


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

hey nothing can be worse when the bird pooped on my car and my pants in my pit


----------



## CobraSvt98 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Brp*



DAVON said:


> Hey Joe Or Joey,ask Linda If You Can Use Her Brp And Bring It Sunday Or You Can Even Bring Linda With It And Let Her Race.....Dave


No problem, one way or another the BRP will be there! :wave: 

Joe


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

DAVON
Think i may drive the brp out there to. Thats as long as i have a real car to get out there with.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Whos marlborochippy


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

partyplatedave said:


> Whos marlborochippy


Don's son, Theo.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I cant wait till sunday....hey how warm does the forcast say....because I know its assfault...which gets very hot...duhhhhhh....so anyone think i will need to bust out the 32...or not


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey David,bring My Motor Checker With You Sunday.....and I Think Its Going To Be On The Cool Side Sunday....DAVE


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

OK i will dave......I cant wait till sunday......I better go to church though....so i have a little god in my car...more like in me.....HEY BOB WAT TIME WOULD YOU LIKE US TO SHOW UP.....NEED TO KNOW


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

cant wait till tomorrow


----------



## tc3racer98 (Nov 17, 2004)

davee you have a pm


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

partyplatedave said:


> OK i will dave......I cant wait till sunday......I better go to church though....so i have a little god in my car...more like in me.....HEY BOB WAT TIME WOULD YOU LIKE US TO SHOW UP.....NEED TO KNOW


Track opens at 11:00

Racing at 1:00


----------



## CobraSvt98 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Bob,

What's the plan for tomorrow? Are we meeting at HT to help load the track or at the Church for setup? Inquiring minds need to know.  

Joe


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

tc3racer98 said:


> davee you have a pm


 THANKS JOEY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

CobraSvt98 said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> What's the plan for tomorrow? Are we meeting at HT to help load the track or at the Church for setup? Inquiring minds need to know.
> 
> Joe


Everything is there already, it's in a truck. Go in the driveway between Pat Catans and the church. The area is coned off. I should be there around 8:30.


NO BEES ALLOWED


----------



## CobraSvt98 (Dec 20, 2005)

See you there!

Ok, No Bees, just A-Mains...sounds like a tough day! :tongue:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Well it was a pretty good turn out, at first !?! I had fun! See y'all inside!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i dont know if im racing indoor i probully wont so i wont break anyone else cars im a idot


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Mike......pm...dave


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

IT WAS A PRETTY GOOD DAY....NICE TO SEE TOM & BILL OUT TO HAVE SOME FUN WITH US......WE SHOULD HAVE RAN THE MAINS THOUGH....BUT IT WAS STILL FUN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I wouldn't take it too hard Ian. they are only parts!
And he was catching me!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Ya ian...dont sweat it....we all make mistakes.....i stepped on a 12 scale inside once and the guy just laughed....well cus i fell on my but..


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Droopy.....pm


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

had a great time.....cant wait till wednesday...hope to see you all there....cant wait


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> Ya ian...dont sweat it....we all make mistakes.....i stepped on a 12 scale inside once and the guy just laughed....well cus i well on my but..


 HOW DO YOU WELL ON YOUR BUTT???????


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

lol................hahahaha...i dont know...that is a mystery we have to solve....haha look at the post now


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> lol................hahahaha...i dont know...that is a mystery we have to solve....haha look at the post now


 WAY TO EDIT.....LOL


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Well guys as we drive off into the sunset we close another chapter of Hobbytown racing. 

I want to thank everyone that came out and raced with us this season we had a great time.

I want to Thank Steve at Hobbytown Strongsville for letting us play in his parking lot.

We come away from this season with some good memories and some we are shure not to forget like Jeff's truck breaking right at the end of his last lap and him saying "pleases just push it under the bridge for gods sake just push it under the bridge" or my best memories which is going to be my car going down the back straight and finally getting sick of my driving and just barfing out its bumper funniest thing I ever saw body comes up foam and buds bumper go shooting out a head of the car.

Well its time to shake the rocks out of the cars for one last time take off our rubbers and put on our foams and head inside. 

Hope to see all of you at The Gate for another great indoor season of Hobbytown racing.

Don Williams


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

What is the last pints count...who won...well like jeff said...its hard to beat the person running the races....you have to be pretty devoted!!!!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yea i did not mean too it just happened everyone makes mistakes but i make alot so im sorry.But itwas very fun season when people step on my car i will laugh but thats just me im funny :hat: :hat: :tongue: :tongue: ahhahaahhaha


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

well it might be funny if its like davids but other wise its not so im sorry bob.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

ian....dont worry about it....everyone makes mistakes.......cum out to the gate


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

COME-COME-COME-COME-COME-COME-COME-COME-ON partyplatedave
Ian, COME out to The Gate, you will like it


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Man....I missed what ever Ian did. Must have been good, did it top some of Poopypants hi jinxs?

Bob & Don...thanks for the effort and time, I enjoyed it very much. I wish I could have made the final races, but there is this and there is that and I got caught in between.

Are you all ready for some carpet????? I'm not, but what the hel....


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

SORRY MIKE I AM USED TO TYPING IMS.....like...hey wat up foo.......wat is ur hw for 2nite.....


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

mitch i steeped on bobs car


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i did not mean to but it happens


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

tcian said:


> mitch i steeped on bobs car


Well......that's not your fault, Bob shouldn't show off by trying to drive under your foot. That's what he gets.

I stepped on somebody's 1/12th at the old Chevy Blvd. track, and felt like crap for it. But I was new and never Marshalled before so you move on.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Mitch is right, type an apology to Bob, learn from your mistake and move on see ya at the gate


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Stuzilla*

Stu is the Godzilla of RC car crushing action. Or is it Bigfoot? Or twelve scale Magnetto?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

wat?????? well stu does have about i dont know....how many cars do you have anyway


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

bob im sorry


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

There you go! That's it!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Bob,tell the boy its o.k.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

tcian said:


> bob im sorry


Ian,

It's forgotten, excrement  happens. Sorry for the small outburst.

See you inside.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

tcian said:


> mitch i steeped on bobs car


How do you steep on someones car...... :thumbsup:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey....does anyone want to buy a tc3......fully made by me from the ground up....yep i made it.....the pro......it comes wit a bunch of parts.....200 bucks...comes with ecs servo and motor...i will through in a bunch of stuff that i have if wanted


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

I hate when that happens
no more steeping.............


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

oh ya....has a milled out chassis.....and its factory team!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

than you cant race outdoor


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

ok bob thanks 1 week cant wait


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

ian....are you gonna even come out anyway???


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey guys......I GOT A 13.1 

Beat that...well i know once you get your cars dilaed in u can but andmit it that i did good


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

partyplatedave said:


> Hey....does anyone want to buy a tc3......fully made by me from the ground up....yep i made it.....the pro......it comes wit a bunch of parts.....200 bucks...comes with ecs servo and motor...i will through in a bunch of stuff that i have if wanted



OH....if you havent noticed....like dave that this is a joke....way over priced duhhhhhhhh....... :dude:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

cus the new price is five hundred


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yyea why not i really like racing


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

carpet will be different but if you dont try you will never know


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Practice makes perfect....LOL


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Are you two going to continue this forum all on your own? Parking lot is over.


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Now this is the Ian & David forum............


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

DUHHHH :thumbsup:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

THis forum rocks


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Well this forum is dead.........aaaa..die


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*HMMmmmm...*

You do know what they say about people who talk to themselves don't you?



Indeed...


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

sfsgharshaYEA IT IS


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Uhhhh..*

I really think its time to let this thread ride off into the sunset.

Disturbing and insightful as always ... :drunk:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

haha.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

This forum brings back GREAT memories, sry i had to bump it


----------

